# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Философия >  Почему богатым сложно попасть в Царствие Божее?

## Милана

Кто как считает,почему Иисус Христос сказал,что легче верблюду пройти через игольное ушко,чем богатому войти в Царствие Божее??

----------


## Антон Медведев

У нас нет такой идеи. 

Все выдающиеся Ачарьи в Линии Гаудийа-Вайшнавизма были очень богатыми и успешными людьми. 

Шри Шримад Рагхунатха Дас Госвами был миллионером, Шри Шримад Рупа Госвами и Шри Шримад Санатана Госвами были министрами. 

Шри Шримад Нароттама Дас Тхакур был принцем. 

У нас даже история Шри Шримад Пундарика Видьянидхи есть на тему богатства - http://www.krishna.ru/news/world-news/1831----.html

Если обратиться к Пуранам, то Прахлада Махарадж и Дхрува Махарадж были типичными "мажорами" из сверхбогатых семей. 

Аналогично - преданные из Шри Валлабха-Сампрадайи. 

В Шри Валлабха-Сампрадайе очень много богатых людей, потому что Шри Валлабха-Сампрадайа, в основном, базируется в Гуджарате, а Гуджарат - это район богатых вайшьей, которые для Шри Кришны готовы просто в лепёшку разбиться и действительно предлагают Ему всё самое лучшее и дорогое. 

В Шри Валлабха-Сампрадайе даже есть такая поговорка: "тан, ман и дхан", которая означает, что преданный Шри Кришны успешен на всех уровнях - на духовном и материальном. 

В Шри Валлабха-Сампрадайе на эту тему даже часто истории рассказывают о том как сын Шри Шримад Валлабха-Ачарьи проповедовал в Гуджарате. К Нему богатые вайшьи сами приходили и приносили всё самое лучшее. И все эти богатые вайшьи были очень продвинутыми преданными Шри Кришны. 

*Гороскоп, богатство, планетарные йоги (сочетания планет) и Паривраджа-Йога.* 

Обычно у преданных Шри Кришны сочетаются различные йоги, которые указывают на богатство(Маха-Йогада-Йога, Васумати-Йога, Раджа-Йога, Чандра-Мангала-Йога и многие другие) и Йоги отречения (например, Паривраджа-Йога и Садху-Йога, которые дают отречение). 

Обычно если преданный богат, то у него также в гороскопе есть особые йоги, которые указывают на то, что преданный вообще не привязан к богатству.

*Классический пример - Его Божественная Милость А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада.* 

Перед тем как писать о гороскопе Шрилы Прабхупады, я напомню, что оскорбительно считать, что в Гуру может быть что-либо материальное, потому что Гуру (и особено Гуру такого масштаба как Шрила Прабхупада) полностью неотличен от Шри Кришны, а значит на Него вообще не действуют обычные материальные понятия и гороскоп в том числе. 

Тем не менее, обычно гороскоп без всяких проблем вписывается в те Лилы, которые разыгрывают в этом мире Шри Кришна и такие Нитья-Сиддхи как Шрила Прабхупада. Например, у Господа Чайтаньи также есть гороскоп, который полностью коррелируется с Его Лилами. 

Итак, Его Божественная Милость А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада. 

С одной стороны, у Шрилы Прабхупады в гороскопе очень много йог, которые указывают на материально успешного человека (Чандра-Мангала-Йога, Раджа-Йога, Адхи-Йоги, Маха-Йогада и многие другие).  

И Шрила Прабхупада действительно всю жизнь был очень материально успешным человеком, за исключением того небольшого этапа, который он провёл в полном отречении во Вриндаване перед тем как отправиться в Америку.  

Но при этом у Шрилы Прабхупады в гороскопе есть Паривраджа-Йога и Садху-Йога, которая указывает на принятие санньясы, аскетизм, гениальное знание Вед и прочие гениальные духовные Качества. 

У Шрилы Прабхупады также есть выдающиеся йоги, которые указывают на Духовного Гения - это Чамара-Йога и Сарасвати-Йога (указывают на одарённость в искусствах и это правда, потому что современники Шрилы Прабхупады отмечали, что, например, музыкально он был очень одарён). 

*Мой гороскоп (может быть, мне надо быть скромнее, но всё же).* 

Я Вам на своём гороскопе могу подтвердить, что богатство, отречение и мокша (не просто мокша, а именно Према-Бхакти) прекрасно сочетаются.  

У меня в гороскопе также есть Садху-Йога и Паривраджа-Йога. Обе йоги указывают на отречение и я действительно вообще не привязан к деньгам.  

Но заметьте, что эти йоги в моём гороскопе сочетаются с Васумати-Йогой, Амала-Йогой, Анапха-Йогой, Йогадой, Раджа и Раджа-Самбандха-Йогами. Все эти йоги дают богатство и высокое положение. 

Вообще, Шри Кришне не свойственно держать своих преданных на голодном пайке. Шри Кришна любит, чтобы всё было роскошно и богато, а для Своих преданных Шри Кришна вообще готов обеспечивать всё самое лучшее.

Кстати, в моём гороскопе также указана полностью беспроблемная внезапная мокша и много других показателей, которые указывают на Према-Бхакти. 

Но я больше не буду сыпать астрологическими данными, потому что на эту тему можно целые трактаты писать. 

В общем, у нас нет идеи о том, что нужно обязательно быть нищим, падшим и полностью отчаявшимся для того, чтобы попасть в Духовный Мир.

У нас всё полностью наоборот: Шри Кришна уже в этом мире полностью заботится о нас, а дальше всё становится только лучше. 

*Шри Шримад Рупа Госвами о "клешагни" и "субхаде".* 

Кстати, вот Вам ещё одно подтверждение из Бхакти-Шастр. 

Когда Шри Шримад Рупа Госвами обсуждает в "Шри Бхакти-Расамрита-Синдху" Бхакти-Йогу (стих 1.1.17), то Он сразу же указывает на то, что первым из 6 свойств Бхакти-Йоги является "клешагни", то есть полное уничтожение страданий.

Вторым свойством Бхакти-Йоги является "субхада". "Субхада" означает, что преданный получает все виды счастья. 

Шри Шримад Рупа Госвами далее рассказывает, что в категорию "субхада" входят 4 вида счастья: сиддхи, бхукти (материальное счастье), мукти и Парамананда (счастье общения с Шри Кришной, то есть счастье нахождения в одной из 5 Рас в Духовном Мире). 

Кстати, я на всякий случай напомню, что первые три вида счастья (сиддхи, бхукти и мукти) мы полностью отвергаем, просто они к нам сами приходят в процессе практики Бхакти-Йоги. 

И заметьте, что "клешагни" и "субхада" - это 2 свойства такого простого уровня как Садхана-Бхакти, потому что на уровне Бхава-Бхакти и Према-Бхакти преданный вообще становится сверхсчастливым. 

Так что идея о бедности и замученности - это вообще не наша идея.

У бхакти-йогов всё наоборот: Шри Кришна каждый день делают нашу жизнь всё более счастливой на всех планах. Всё вышесказанное, естественно, касается только искренних и честных бхакти-йогов, которые ничего не выпрашивают у Шри Кришны. 

Вот если человек начинает выпрашивать что-либо, то Кришна тут же отворачивается. Шри Кришна жутко не любит неискренних попрошаек.

При всём этом, кстати, для практики Бхакти-Йоги лучше быть найштика-брахмачари. 

Так что лучше переформулируйте вопрос и задайте его так: "Почему Господь Чайтанья запретил своим последователям жениться и почему Господь Чайтанья говорит, что грихастхе почти полностью невозможно попасть в Духовный Мир?" и я с радостью отвечу Вам на этот вопрос, пересказав, например, историю Рагхунатхи Бхатты Госвами из Главы 13 Антья-Лилы.

----------


## Антон Медведев

Не субхада, а *Шубхада* конечно же!

Как всегда из-за латинских транслитераций я ошибаюсь в произношении. Латинская транслитерация и прочие Harvard-Kyoto вместо Деванагари - это ЗЛО! 

"Шубхада" - второе качество Бхакти, которое приносит все 4 вида счастья.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Кто как считает,почему Иисус Христос сказал,что легче верблюду пройти через игольное ушко,чем богатому войти в Царствие Божее??


Потому что, в большинстве случаев богатство может стать препятствием на пути к Богу, если человек не знает, как занять свое богатство в служении Богу. Богатые люди зачастую считают, что у них - все хорошо, что они могут все купить и поэтому им нет нужды обращаться к Богу. Так действует иллюзия. 

Шримад Бхагаватам 1.8.26:

 джанмаишварйа-шрута-шрибхир
эдхамана-мадах пуман
 наивархатй абхидхатум ваи
твам акинчана-гочарам

 джанма - рождение; аишварйа - богатство; шрута - образование; шрибхих - обладание красотой; эдхамана - непрерывно возрастающие; мадах - опьянение; пуман - человек; на - никогда; эва - когда-либо; архати - заслуживает; абхидхатум - обращаться с чувством; ваи - несомненно; твам - к Тебе; акинчана-гочарам - тому, к кому легко приблизиться материально неимущему человеку.

 О мой Господь, достичь Тебя легко лишь тому, у кого нет ничего материального. Тот же, кто стоит на пути [материального] прогресса, пытаясь улучшить свою жизнь знатным происхождением, огромным богатством, хорошим образованием и телесной красотой, не может искренне обратиться к Тебе.

 КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Преуспевать в материальном отношении - значит родиться в аристократической семье, владеть большим богатством, иметь хорошее образование и привлекательную внешность. Материалисты помешаны на этих мирских богатствах, и это называется прогрессом материальной цивилизации. Но когда человек завладевает этими мирскими богатствами, его опьяняет обладание временной собственностью и охватывает ложная гордость. В итоге такие самодовольные материалисты не могут обратиться к Господу с неподдельной искренностью, произнося: «О Говинда, о Кришна!» В шастрах говорится, что если грешник произнесет святое имя Господа хотя бы один раз, он избавится от такого количества грехов, какое он даже не в состоянии совершить. Такова сила святого имени Господа. В этих словах нет ни малейшего преувеличения. Святое имя Господа действительно обладает таким могуществом. Но важно еще и качество произнесения. Оно зависит от того, что мы чувствуем, произнося святое имя. Беспомощный человек может с большим чувством призносить святое имя Господа, но материально преуспевающий человек не способен произносить святое имя с той же искренностью. Самодовольный материалист может случайно произнести святое имя Господа, но не способен делать это с должным чувством. Следовательно, четыре столпа материального прогресса: 1) знатное происхождение, 2) богатство, 3) хорошее образование, 4) привлекательность и красота являются своего рода препятствиями на пути духовного прогресса. Материальная оболочка чистой духовной души - это ее внешнее проявление, так же, как жар - внешний признак болезни в теле. Как правило, больного лечат, понижая, а не повышая температуру его тела. Иногда бывает, что духовно развитый человек становится нищим в материальном отношении. Это не должно обескураживать. Напротив, эта нищета, как и снижение температуры тела, - хороший признак. Принципом жизни должно стать стремление понижать степень материального опьянения, которое вводит человека во все большее и большее заблуждение относительно цели его жизни. А люди, погрязшие в иллюзии, недостойны вступить в царство Бога.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Лекция Шрилы Прабхупады по ШБ 1.8.26 (из книги  "Учение царицы Кунти"):

Материальные достояния, в некотором смысле, безусловно, милость Бога. Появиться на свет в аристократической семье или родиться в такой стране, как Америка, быть очень богатым и красивым, обладать знаниями и получить хорошее образование, - все это награды, которые человек получает за свои благочестивые поступки. Людей привлекают богатые, а не бедняки. Люди тянуться к образованному человеку, а не к глупцу. Поэтому с мирской точки зрения такие богатства сулят огромные преимущества. Но материальные богатства опьяняют человека: "О, я так богат. У меня прекрасное образование. У меня есть деньги".

Когда тот, кто пьет вино, пьянеет, ему может казаться, что он летит по небу или возноситься в рай. Таков результат опьянения. Но пьяный человек не знает, что все эти видения ограничены во времени и поэтому рано или поздно закончатся. Поскольку он не знает, что они не продляться бесконечно долго, говорят, что он пребывает в иллюзии. Такое же одурманивающее действие на человека оказывают мысли: "Я очень богат. Я хорошо образован и красив, я родился в аристократической семье и принадлежу к великой нации". Прекрасно, но как долго он будет пользоваться этими благами? Предположим, что он - американец, богат, красив, хорошо образован. Он может гордиться всем этим, но как долго продлится его опьянение? Как только умрет тело, все будет кончено, как и проходят галлюцинации у пьяного человека.

Все эти галлюцинации возникают на уровне ума, на уровне нашего эго, на телесном уровне. Но я не это тело. Грубое тело и тонкое тело отличны от моего истинного "я". Грубое тело состоит из земли, воды, огня, воздуха и эфира, а тонкое тело включает в себя ум, разум и ложное эго. Но живое существо трансцендентно к этим восьми элементам низшей энергии Бога описанным в "Бхагавад-гите".

Даже если человек - интеллектуал, ему не ведомо, что он находится под воздействием низшей энергии, как не ведомо пьяному, в какое состояние он впадает. Поэтому говорят, что богатство опьяняет. Мы уже опьянены, и цель современной цивилизации - усилить это опьянение. На самом же деле нам нужно выйти из этого состояния, но задача современной цивилизации - усилить наше опьянение и отправить нас в ад.

Кунтидеви говорит, что те, кто подвержен такому опьянению, не способны искренне обратиться к Господу. Они не могут с искренним чувством произнести:  джайа радха-мадхава  - "Слава Радхе и Кришне!" Они растеряли свое духовное чувство. Они не способны искренне обратиться к Господу, поскольку не обладают знанием. "Бог нужен беднякам, - считают они. - Нищим нечего есть. Пусть они идут в церковь и молятся: «Господи! Дай нам хлеб наш насущный!». Но у меня достаточно хлеба. Зачем мне идти в церковь?" Таково их мнение.

Поэтому в наши дни, во времена экономического прогресса, никто не хочет посещать церкви и храмы. "Что за вздор? - думают люди. - Зачем мне идти в церковь и просить хлеба? Мы разовьем экономику и хлеба у нас будет в достатке". В коммунистических странах таково мнение распространилось особенно широко. Коммунисты ведут пропагандистскую работу в деревнях уговаривая людей, пойти в церковь и попросить хлеба у Бога. И вот наивные люди по привычке молят Бога: "Господи, дай нам хлеб наш насущный". А когда люди выходят из церкви, коммунисты спрашивают их: "Ну что, получили свой хлеб?"

"Нет", - отвечают они.

"Отлично, - говорят коммунисты. - Тогда попросите его у нас".

И люди просят: "Товарищи, дайте нам хлеба".

А товарищи коммунисты, конечно же уже привезли целую машину хлеба и отвечают: "Берите, сколько хотите. Ну, так кто же лучше - коммунисты или ваш Бог?"

Поскольку люди не слишком разумны, они отвечают: " Конечно, вы лучше". У них недостает разума спросить: "Вы, мошенники, где взяли вы этот хлеб? Произвели на своих фабриках? Разве ваши фабрики могут производить зерно?" Но они  шудры  (весьма неразумные люди), и потому не задают подобных вопросов. Однако брахман, человек разумный и знающий, тут же спросит: "Откуда у вас этот хлеб? Вы не способны производить его сами. Вы просто взяли пшеницу, данную Богом, и превратили ее в хлеб, но это вовсе не значит, что он стал вашей собственностью".

Когда вы просто превращаете одно в другое, это не значит, что конечный продукт является вашей личной собственностью. К примеру, если я дам столяру доски, инструменты и выплачу жалование, а он сколотит красивый шкаф, кому он будет принадлежать  - столяру или мне, тому, кто дал ему все необходимое для производства шкафа? Столяр не может заявить: "Раз я сделал из этих досок такой чудесный шкаф, он - мой". Также и мы должны говорить атеистам, какими являются коммунисты: "Кто дал вам все необходимое для производства хлеба? Все это дает Кришна. В Бхагавад-гите Кришна говорит: «Все элементы этого материального творения являются Моей собственностью». Не вы создали море, сушу, небо, огонь и воздух. Это сделано не вами. Вы можете только смешивать и трансформировать материальные элементы. Вы берете землю на суше, воду из моря, смешиваете их, помещаете в огонь, делаете кирпичи, складываете из них небоскреб, а затем заявляете, что он ваш. Но откуда вы взяли все необходимое для постройки небоскреба? Вы украли то, что принадлежит Богу, и заявляете теперь, что это ваша собственность". Вот что значит обладать знанием.

К сожалению люди, находящиеся в состоянии опьянения, не способны понять этого. Они уверены: "Мы отняли эту землю (Америку) у краснокожих индейцев и теперь это наша собственность". Люди и не догадываются, что они воры. В "Бхагавад-гите" ясно сказано, что тот, кто берет собственность Бога и утверждает, будто она принадлежит ему, является вором  (стена эва сах).

Поэтому преданные Кришны исповедуют иную форму коммунизма, согласно которому все принадлежит Богу. Как русские и китайские коммунисты считают, что все принадлежит государству, так и мы считаем, что все принадлежит Богу. Это ни что иное, как продолжение той же философии, и чтобы понять ее, необходимо обладать хоть каплей разума. Почему человек полагает, что его государство принадлежит лишь небольшому числу людей? На самом деле все это - собственность Бога, и каждое живое существо имеет право пользоваться этой собственностью, поскольку все живые существа - дети Бога, верховного отца. В "Бхагавад-гите" (14.4) Господь Кришна говорит:  сарва-йонишу каунтейа ахам биджа-прадах пита  - "Я - отец, дающий семя всем живым существам. В каких бы формах они не находились живые существа, все они - Мои дети".

Все мы, живые существа, являемся детьми Бога, но мы забыли об этом и потому воюем друг с другом. В счастливой семье все сыновья знают: "Отец кормит нас всех. Мы - братья, зачем же нам воевать друг с другом?" Точно также, если все мы будем обладать сознанием Бога, сознанием Кришны, войны на земле прекратятся. "Я американец, я индиец, я русский, я китаец", - со всеми этими бессмысленными обозначениями будет покончено. Движение сознания Кришны обладает такой очистительной силой, что когда люди начнут сознавать Кришну, их политическая и межнациональная борьба тут же прекратится, потому что в них проснется истинное сознание и они поймут, что все принадлежит Богу. Все дети одной семьи имеют право пользоваться имуществом отца. Подобно этому, если все мы - неотъемлемые частицы Бога, если все мы - дети Бога, то каждый из нас имеет право пользоваться собственностью Бога. Этим правом обладают не только люди. Согласно "Бхагавад-гите" этим правом наделены все живые существа независимо от того, человек это, или животное, дерево, птица, насекомое и т.д. Таково сознание Кришны.

Человек, обладающий сознанием Кришны, не станет думать: "Мой брат - хороший человек, я - хороший человек, а все остальные - плохие люди". Мы отвергаем это узкое, искаженное сознание. В сознании Кришны мы всех живых существ считаем равными себе. В "Бхагавад-гите" (5.18) говорится:

видйа-винайа-сампанне
брахмане гави хастини
шуни чаива швапаке ча
пандитах сама-даршинах

"Обладая истинным знанием, смиренный мудрец одинаково смотрит на ученого и благородного брахмана, корову, слона, собаку и собакоеда [неприкасаемого]".

Тот, кто является пандитом, ученым человеком, видит, что все живые существа находятся на одном уровне. И поскольку вайшнав, или преданный, обладает знанием, в нем есть и сострадание  (локанам хита-каринау),  и он трудиться на благо всего человечества. Вайшнав чувствует и на самом деле видит, что все живые существа - неотъемлемые частицы Бога, но тем или иным образом они попали в материальный мир в соответствии с разной кармой и получили разные типы тел.

Обладающие знанием  (пандитах)  не делают различий: они не скажут: "Это животное, и потому его нужно отправить на бойню, чтобы человек мог есть его мясо". Нет. Зачем убивать животных? Тот, кто действительно находиться в сознании Кришны, одинаково добр ко всем живым существам. Поэтому одна из заповедей нашей философии гласит: не употреблять в пищу мясо. Разумеется, многим это может не понравиться. "Что за чепуха? - скажут они. -  Мясо - это наша пища. Почему мы не должны есть его?" Находясь в состоянии опьянения  (эдхамана-мадах),  они не хотят прислушаться к реальным фактам. Но только подумайте: если нищий, беспомощный человек лежит на улице, в праве ли я убить его? Одобрит ли государство мой поступок? "Ведь я всего-навсего убил нищего." - скажу я "Он не нужен обществу. Зачем такому человеку жить?" Но будет ли мой поступок одобрен государством? Скажут ли представители власти: "Ты поступил просто замечательно?" Нет. Нищий - такой же гражданин, и государство не позволит убить его. Так почему же не развить эту философию дальше? Деревья, птицы, звери - тоже дети Бога. Тот, кто убивает их, тоже виновен, как и тот, кто убил нищего на улице. В глазах Бога и даже в глазах человека, обладающего знанием, нет разницы между богачом и бедняком, черным и белым. Нет. Все живые существа - неотъемлемые частицы Бога. И поскольку вайшнав понимает это, он - единственный истинный благодетель всех живых существ.

Вайшнав старается все живые существа поднять на уровень сознания Кришны. Он не делает различий: "Этот индиец, а тот - американец". Меня однажды спросили: "Почему вы приехали в Америку?" Но почему бы мне не приехать туда? Я слуга Бога, а все вокруг - царство Бога, так почему же я не могу приехать в Америку? Препятствовать передвижению преданного противоестественно, и тот, кто делает это, совершает грех. Как полицейский не нарушает закона, входя в ваш дом, так и слуга Бога может отправиться куда угодно, поскольку все принадлежит Богу. Нужно видеть вещи такими, как они есть. В этом смысл сознания Кришны.

В этом стихе Кунтидеви говорит, что те, кто увеличивают степень своего опьянения, не могут прийти в сознание Кришны. Когда совершенно пьяный человек несет чушь, и ему говорят: "Дорогой, ты говоришь глупости. Вот твой отец, а вот - мать", он ничего не понимает и даже не пытается понять, поскольку находиться в состоянии опьянения. Точно также, когда преданный пытается показать опьяненному материей человеку: "Вот Бог", - тот не понимает этого. Поэтому Кунтидеви говорит:  твам акинчана-гочарам  - стряхнуть с себя опьянение, порожденное высоким происхождением, богатством, прекрасным образованием и красотой - значит обладать благочестивыми качествами.

Однако когда человек приходит в сознание Кришны, то может те же самые материальные ценности использовать в служении Кришне. Например, до того как присоединиться к движению сознания Кришны, американские преданные были опьянены материальным дурманом, но сейчас это опьянение прошло, и их материальные ценности превратившись в духовные, помогают служить Кришне. Когда же преданные-американцы посетили Индию, индийцы были поражены, увидев с каким рвением они стремятся к Богу. Многие в Индии стараются подражать материалистическому образу жизни Запада, но, увидев, как американцы танцуют, воспевая имена Кришны, они поняли: это то, что на самом деле достойно подражания.

Все можно использовать в служении Кришне. Пока человек опьянен и не использует свои материальные ценности для служения Кришне, всем им грош цена. Но если он задействует их в служении Кришне, они приобретут необычайную ценность. К примеру, ноль сам по себе ничто, но если перед ним поставить единицу, он мгновенно превратится в десятку. Два ноля станут сотней, а три - превратятся в тысячу. Подобно этому, мы одурманены материальными ценностями, которые в сущности ничем не лучше ноля, но как только мы прибавляем к ним Кришну, то десятки, сотни, тысячи и миллионы наших нолей становятся чрезвычайно ценными. Поэтому для людей западного мира движение сознания Кришны раскрывает великие возможности. У них избыток нолей материальной жизни, но если они добавят к ним Кришну, их жизнь станет возвышенной и обретет ценность.

----------


## Артур

Вообще-то это шастра млечхов. Давайте не будем здесь это обсуждать?

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Вообще-то это шастра млечхов. Давайте не будем здесь это обсуждать?


В данном случае, утверждение Господа Иисуса Христа вполне соответствует утверждению Шримад Бхагаватам и других вайшнавских писаний.

----------


## Артур

> В данном случае, утверждение Господа Иисуса Христа вполне соответствует утверждению Шримад Бхагаватам и другим вайшнавских писаний.


"вполне" меня не устраивает.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> "вполне" меня не устраивает.


Чем конкретно вас это не устраивает?

----------


## Артур

> Чем конкретно вас это не устраивает?


Мы очень сильно отличаемся.
Для шудр одни правила, для брахманов - свои ( это пример ). То, что может быть нектаром для одного, для другого может быть ядом. Когда смешиваешь разные философии возникает большая путаница и там уже мало кто может в чем-либо разобраться. Невежественных людей лучше не беспокоить. Молоко не рекомендуют употреблять вместе с чем-либо. Лучше выполнять свои обязанности несовершенным образом, чем чужие в совершенстве.

----------


## Артур

Лучше выполнять свою работу, но качественно, не пытаясь выполнять чужую.

----------


## Aniruddha das

В данном случае другая ситуация. И то, что богатство может стать препятствием на пути к Богу, это общий принцип. Я видел немало таких примеров и среди тех, кто пытался следовать практике сознания Кришны.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

есть, кстати, версия, что там в тексте не "верблюд", а "канат": "в арамейском языке слово gamla означало и канат, и верблюда одновременно, так как канаты делались из верблюжьего волоса". 
+: 


> Но почему же тогда Евангелие негативно относится к богатству? Тут прежде всего нужно помнить, что Библия вообще не знает формального определения слова "богатство". В Библии не прописана сумма, начиная с которой человек может считаться богатым. То богатство, которое осуждает Евангелие - это не количество денег, не социальное или политическое положение человека, а его отношение ко всем этим благам. То есть кому он служит: Богу или Златому Тельцу? Слова Христа: "Где сокровище ваше, там будет и сердце ваше" иллюстрируют это осуждение. 
> ...Вечное, непреходящее значение слов Спасителя в случае с юношей совсем не в том, что настоящий христианин должен раздать все имение нищим. Христианин может быть нищим, а может и богатым (по меркам своего времени), он может работать и в церковной организации, и в светской. Суть в том, что человек, желающий быть настоящим христианином, должен отдать Богу прежде всего свое сердце . Довериться Ему. И спокойно относиться к своему материальному положению.

----------


## Артур

Исполняя свой долг человек может очиститься. Выбрал вайшнавскую религию- следуй ей.

----------


## Макс_И

Практика бхакти-йоги (любовного служения Богу) подразумевает, что человек освобождается от всевозможных внешних самоотождествлений типа «индус», «мусульманин», «христианин» и тому подобного и просто служит Богу. Мы создали христианскую, индуистскую и мусульманскую религии, но, когда мы придем к религии без внешних определений, в которой не будем считать себя ни индусами, ни христианами, ни мусульманами, тогда сможем говорить о чистой религии, бхакти.

----------


## ilkonstantinov

> Кто как считает,почему Иисус Христос сказал,что легче верблюду пройти через игольное ушко,чем богатому войти в Царствие Божее??


потому, что в момент смерти, как правило, богатому человеку трудно думать о Боге, поскольку он очень привязан к своему богатству и ему трудно с ним расстаться, как правило умирая богатый человек все свои мысли направляет на переживание о дальнейшей судьбе своего богатства. А поскольку наше сознание в момент смерти определяет нашу будущую судьбу, мысли богатого человека уносят его от Царства Божия, удерживая богача в мире материальном.

----------


## Adri Dharana das

> Кто как считает,почему Иисус Христос сказал,что легче верблюду пройти через игольное ушко,чем богатому войти в Царствие Божее??


Очень хорошо на этот вопрос отвечает ЕМ Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху в лекции "10 законов процветания и счастья"(лето 2012, Германия):
http://www.ahakimov.ru/openaudio/964.html

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> Все выдающиеся Ачарьи в Линии Гаудийа-Вайшнавизма были очень богатыми и успешными людьми. 
> 
> Шри Шримад Рагхунатха Дас Госвами был миллионером, Шри Шримад Рупа Госвами и Шри Шримад Санатана Госвами *были* министрами. 
> 
> Шри Шримад Нароттама Дас Тхакур *был* принцем.


Действительно *были* и отбросили это по каким то причинам.
По каким причинам - это надо догадаться. Но не зря же.


После встречи с Чайтаньей Махапрабху они все сбежали от своего богатства и красивых жен.
Недавно слушал лекцию, вроде рассказывалось о Рагхунатхе Дасе Госвами. 
Сначала он пытался сбежать из дома, но не удалось. Родители приставили к нему охрану и женили на Мисс Бенгалии того времени (удивительная красавица), т.к. он был единственным наследником огромного состояния своих родителей. Думали успокоится. Но он сбежал в Пури и через некоторое время вообще перестал о чем то заботиться и просил немного милостыни лишь на еду. Потом ему и это надоело, как черезмерная забота о теле и он находил еду где то  в непонятных местах, что было еще проще.

С другими Госвами аналогичные истории.

*Шри Шри Шад-госвами-аштака*

Шринивасы Ачарьи

1

кршноткиртана-гана-нартана-парау премамртамбхо-нидхи
дхирадхира-джана-прийау прийа-карау нирматсарау пуджитау
шри-чаитанйа-крпа-бхарау бхуви бхуво бхаравахантаракау
ванде рупа-санатанау рагху-йугау шри-джива-гопалакау

В глубоком почтении я склоняюсь перед шестью Госвами – Шри Рупой Госвами, Шри Санатаной Госвами, Шри Рагхунатхой Бхаттой Госвами, Шри Рагхунатхой дасом Госвами Шри Дживой Госвами и Шри Гопалой Бхаттой Госвами, – которые танцуют в экстазе, поглощенные пением святых имен Кришны. Они – океан любви к Богу, и, поскольку они ни к кому не питают вражды, они пользуются любовью и негодяев, и честных людей. На них лежит благословение Господа Чайтаньи, и что бы они ни делали, каждому они приносят радость Они целиком посвятили себя миссионерской деятельности, цель которой – спасти все обусловленные души материальной вселенной.

2

нана-шастра-вичаранаика-нипунау сад-дхарма-самстхапакау
локанам хита-каринау три-бхуване манйау шаранйакарау
радха-кршна-падаравинда-бхаджананандена матталикау
ванде рупа-санатанау рагху-йугау шри-джива-гопалакау

В глубоком почтении я склоняюсь перед шестью Госвами – Шри Рупой Госвами, Шри Санатаной Госвами, Шри Рагхунатхой Бхаттой Госвами, Шри Рагхунатхой дасом Госвами Шри Дживой Госвами и Шри Гопалой Бхаттой Госвами, – которые тщательно изучили богооткровенные писания, желая ради блага всего человечества установить вечные религиозные принципы. Почитаемые в трех мирах, они – истинное прибежище для всех живых существ, поскольку охвачены чувствами гопи и поглощены трансцендентным любовным служением Радхе и Кришне.

3

шри-гауранга-гунануварнана-видхау шраддха-самрддхй-анвиттау
папоттапа-никрнтанау тану-бхртам говинда-ганамртаих
анандамбудхи-вардханаика-нипунау каивалйа-нистаракау
ванде рупа-санатанау рагху-йугау шри-джива-гопалакау

В глубоком почтении я склоняюсь перед шестью Госва мы – Шри Рупой Госвами, Шри Санатаной Госвами, Шри Рагхунатхой Бхаттой Госвами, Шри Рагхунатхой дасом Госвами Шри Дживой Госвами и Шри Гопалой Бхаттой Госвами, – которые глубоко постигли Господа Чайтанью и потому замечательно описывают Его трансцендентные качества. Они способны очистить все обусловленные души от последствий их греховной деятельности, пролив на них дождь трансцендентных песен о Говинде. Они вызволяют живых существ из всепожирающей пасти освобождения и обладают искусство углублять океан трансцендентного блаженства.

4

тйактва турнам ашеша-мандала-пати-шреним сада туччха-ват
бхутва дина-ганешакау карунайа каупина-кантхашритау
гопи-бхава-расамртабдхи-лахари-каллола-магнау мухур
ванде рупа-санатанау рагху-йугау шри-джива-гопалакау

*В глубоком почтении я склоняюсь перед шестью Госвами – Шри Рупой Госвами, Шри Санатаной Госвами, Шри Рагхунатхой Бхаттой Госвами, Шри Рагхунатхой дасом Госвами Шри Дживой Госвами и Шри Гопалой Бхаттой Госвами, которые отвергли любое общение со знатью, считая его бессмысленным. Чтобы спасти несчастные обусловленные души, они отреклись от всего, оставив себе лишь набедренные повязки. Однако, хотя они и ведут образ жизни нищих, они, всегда погружены в океан экстатической любви к Кришне и постоянно купаются в его волнах*

5

куджат-кокила-хамса-сараса-ганакирне майуракуле
нана-ратна-нибаддха-мула-витапа-шрй-йукта-врндаване
радха-кршнам ахар-нишам прибхаджатау дживартхадау йау муда
ванде рупа-санатанау рагху-йугау шри-джива-гопалакау

В глубоком почтении я склоняюсь перед шестью Госвами – Шри Рупой Госвами, Шри Санатаной Госвами, Шри Рагхунатхой Бхаттой Госвами, Шри Рагхунатхой дасом, Госвами Шри Дживой Госвами и Шри Гопалой Бхаттой Госвами, – которые были поглощены поклонением Радхе-Кришне на трансцендентной земле Вриндавана, где растет великое множество прекрасных деревьев, усыпанных цветами и отягощенных плодами, и где недра под корнями тех деревьев хранят в себе драгоценные камни. Эти шестеро Госвами способны даровать живым существам величайшее благо, ибо могут указать им цель жизни.

6

санкхйа-пурвака-нама-гана-натибхих калавасани-кртау
нидрахара-вихаракади-виджитау чатйанта-дйнау ча йау
радха-кршна-гуна-смртер мадхуриманандена саммохитау
ванде рупа-санатанау рагху-йугау шри-джива-гопалакау

В глубоком почтении я склоняюсь перед шестью Госвами – Шри Рупой Госвами, Шри Санатаной Госвами, Шри Рагхунатхой Бхаттой Госвами, Шри Рагхунатхой дасом Госвами Шри Дживой Госвами и Шри Гопалой Бхаттой Госвами, – которые были поглощены повторением святых имен Господа и клали поклоны установленное число раз. Они посвящали преданному служению каждую минуту своей бесценной жизни и так победили сон и потребность в пище. Кроткие и смиренные, они приходили в восхищение, вспомнив о трансцендентных качествах Господа.

7

радха-кунда-тате калинда-танайа-тйре ча вамшивате
премонмада-вашад ашеша-дашайа грастау праматтау сада
гайантау ча када харер гуна-варам бхавабхибхутау муда
ванде рупа-санатанау рагху-йугау шри-джива-гопалакау

В глубоком почтении я склоняюсь перед шестью Госва ми – Шри Рупой Госвами, Шри Санатаной Гвсвами, Шри Рагхунатхой Бхаттой Госвами, Шри Рагхунатхой дасом Госвами, Шри Дживой Госвами и Шри Гопалой Бхаттой Госвами, – которые порой появлялись на берегу Радха-кунды или Ямуны, а порой приходили в Вамшивату. Охваченные экстазам сознания Кришны и любви к Кришне, они выглядели, как безумцы, и в их телах проявлялись различные признаки трансцендентного экстаза.

8

хе радхе враджа-девике ча лалите хе нанда-суно кутах
шри-говардхана-калпа-падапа-тале калинди-ване кутах
гхошантав ити сарвато враджа-пуре кхедаир маха-вихвалау
ванде рупа-санатанау рагху-йугау шри-джива-гопалакау

В глубоком почтении я склоняюсь перед шестью Госвами – Шри Рупой Госвами, Шри Санатаной Госвами, Шри Рагхунатхой Бхаттой Госвами, Шри Рагхунатхой дасом Госвами, Шри Дживой Госвами и Шри Гопалой Бхаттой Госвами, – которые, ходя по Вриндавану, громко взывали; «О Радхарани, царица Вриндаваны! 0 Лалита! 0 сын Нанды Махараджи! Где вы теперь? Быть может, гуляете сейчас по холму Говардхана, а может, отдыхаете под сенью деревьев у Ямуны? Где же вы?» В таком состоянии духа служили они Кришне.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Из Викпедии:
Рагхуна́тха Да́са Госва́ми (Raghunātha Dāsa Gosvāmī  1495—1571)
Рагхунатха родился в 1495 году в селении Шри Кришнапура в Бенгалии (ныне Западной Бенгалии).  Отца Рагхунатхи звали Говардхан Маджумдар. Он был богатым землевладельцем и младшим братом заминдара Хираньи Маджумдара. Несколько поколений предков Рагхунатхи были вайшнавами и очень состоятельными людьми. В детстве и юности его домашним учителем был Ядунандана Ачарья. 
С ранних лет Рагхунатха проявил полное отсутствие интереса к мирским наслаждениям и особую заинтересованность в духовной жизни.

В юном возрасте Рагхунатха женился, но не имел привязанности к своему имению и жене. Заметив желание Рагхунатхи оставить дом, его отец и дядя наняли телохранителей, дабы те наблюдали за ним. Несмотря на это, в 1518 году Рагхунатхе удалось сбежать от их бдительного надзора. Он направился в Пури, где встретился с Чайтаньей Махапрабху и лично служил ему в течение 16 лет. После этого он ушёл во Вриндаван. Последний период своей жизни он провёл на берегу священного озера Радха-кунды.

Согласно «Чайтанья-чаритамрите», Рагхунатха Даса Госвами был постоянно вовлечён в аскетичную духовную практику. Он всё время сокращал длительность своего сна и в поздний период своей жизни практически совсем перестал спать, занимаясь более 22 часов в сутки повторением мантры «Харе Кришна» и отводя оставшееся 2 часа на сон и еду. Его одежда состояла из простого куска ткани и старого шарфа. Говорится, что глаза Рагхунатхи были всегда полны слёз от испытываемых им духовных эмоций. Его бхаджан-кутир, или место, где он совершал поклонение, сохранилось до сих пор и является местом паломничества.

В «Гаура-ганоддеша-дипике» (186) говорится, что Рагхунатха Даса Госвами в вечных играх Радхи и Кришны служит Божественной Чете как манджари по имени Раса. В других источниках утверждается, что он — манджари по имени Рати.

----------


## Михаил П.

> Кто как считает,почему Иисус Христос сказал,что легче верблюду пройти через игольное ушко,чем богатому войти в Царствие Божее??


Всё просто. "Библия" — это не неопровержимая истина в первозданном виде, а ряд книг, которые введены в ряд канонических, по решению римской церкви, через несколько столетий после смерти Иисуса. Тексты четырёх евангелий — это не подлинники, а поздние греческие переводы(~60-110 годы н.э.). Да и сами тексты изначально анонимны. Их авторство установить невозможно. Открытым остаётся вопрос о том, какие книги ближе к истине: апокрифические или канонические. Объективно, нужно признать, что тексты отбирались и редактировались римскими священниками, имеющими собственные цели. 

Поэтому, каждую строчку в "Библии" не стоит считать истинной в последней инстанции. Нужно уметь рассуждать, сравнивать и взвешивать. Возможно, она является поздней вставкой. 

Церкви нужны были взносы, пожертвования, финансирование. Поэтому отличной стратегией было дописать в изречения Ииуса "богатому сложней войти в царство Божие" и "отдайте кесарю — кесарево".

----------


## Дамир

> Всё просто. "Библия" — это не неопровержимая истина в первозданном виде,Открытым остаётся вопрос о том, какие книги ближе к истине: апокрифические или канонические. Объективно, нужно признать, что тексты отбирались и редактировались римскими священниками, имеющими собственные цели. 
> Поэтому, каждую строчку в "Библии" не стоит считать истинной в последней инстанции. 
> Церкви нужны были взносы, пожертвования, финансирование. Поэтому отличной стратегией было дописать в изречения Ииуса "богатому сложней войти в царство Божие" и "отдайте кесарю — кесарево".

----------


## Милана

Очень жаль,если и вправду так. Но и с потолка они эту фразу про верблюда,мне кажется,не могли взять. Наверное,что-то такое было сказано. Может,просто,не совсем так...

----------


## Михаил П.

Собственно говоря, относительно христианской традиции, я считаю наиболее разумным изучение как канонических, так и не тронутых церковью апокрифических писаний. С большой долей вероятности, истина будет именно в совпадающих моментах.
К слову, есть замечательная книга "Вегетарианство в христианстве", где автор Стивен Роузен описывает примеры замены при переводе слово "пища" на слово "мясо". Так же встречал упоминания об употреблении слова "вино" вместо виноградный сок. Это мелочи, при чтении писаний они не заметны, но если смотреть глобально, то в одном месте Святого писания мы встретим, что мясо есть нельзя, в другом, что можно. Я не оспариваю святость "Библии" и мудрость в ней содержащуюся, но мы должны понимать, что некоторые книги написаны ещё Моисеем во времена Рамзеса II, а правились они с тех пор сотни раз в угоду правительству и главенствующей конфессии. 
Увы, нам не узнать, что написано в оригинале "Библии", но мы можем взять каноническое "Евангелие от Матфея" и апокрифическое "Евангелие от Иуды", сравнить. В одном написано, что Иуда — предатель. В другом, что он — ближайший ученик Ииуса. Где истина, не знает никто. Но я призываю не верить слепо догмам, а анализировать холодным разумом и тёплым сердцем. 
И всё же, добавлю, что с точки зрения изречений Иисуса, достоверней прибегать к апокрифам. Объясню, почему я так делаю. С тех пор, как составлен "Новый завет", канонические книги получили широкое влияние на умы миллионов. Каждое слово там могло сыграть решающую роль в позиции государства и церкви. Поэтому их беспощадно правили и редактировали. Апокрифы же таким влиянием не обладали, а значит, править их никому не было выгодно. В 
этой связи они ближе к изначальному состоянию, а некоторые даже не тронуты. Одна проблема: не все они писались действительно святыми людьми, делящимися Божественным откровением. Но человек мыслящий способен отделить зёрна от плевел, провести нужные параллели и определить что истинно, а что ложно.

----------


## Дамир



----------


## николааевич

> Кто как считает,почему Иисус Христос сказал,что легче верблюду пройти через игольное ушко,чем богатому войти в Царствие Божее??


Вообще-то странно за другого решать, почему он сказал так а не этак, сделал то, а не другое.

----------


## Милана

> Вообще-то странно за другого решать, почему он сказал так а не этак, сделал то, а не другое.


Ну а для чего тогда комментарии на священные писания существуют?

----------


## николааевич

> Ну а для чего тогда комментарии на священные писания существуют?


Комментарии пишут те, кто уже знает мотивы и смысл сказанного и просто излагает это на современном языке. Когда же незнающий человек начинает спекулировать, стараясь подражать обладающим знанием, то кроме завихрения извилин у себя в мозгу ничего не получит. 
Есть смысл размышлять над тем, что находится в пределах нашей реальной досягаемости. К примеру, Шрила Прабхупада оставил множество книг и лекций после себя - есть обширное поле для размышления. В Библии неизвестно, что сохранилось оригинальным, а что вычеркнуто. И над чем там Вы собираетесь размышлять? Где гарантия, что Иисус вообще говорил эти фразы? Сами христиане довольно вольно толкуют Библию, а Вы хотите самостоятельно разобраться в этом за один присест.
Т.е. это интерес не духовный, а просто разминка для ума, причем в гуне страсти.
Это не значит. что нельзя читать ничего, кроме "нашего" - просто не надо спекулировать.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> Кто как считает,почему Иисус Христос сказал,что легче верблюду пройти через игольное ушко,чем богатому войти в Царствие Божее??


Не "Божее", а Божие.  :smilies: 
Потому что таковы были нормы экспрессии "южного человека" того времени.
Если финну понравится какое-то музыкальное произведение, то он скажет "не плохо...". Итальянец разразится дифирамбами на пару абзацев.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> Ну а для чего тогда комментарии на священные писания существуют?


Потому что от времени создания текста нас отделяют сотни лет, за которые меняется язык и культура.  :smilies: Для преодоления разрыва существует герменевтика и экзегетика.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> Собственно говоря, относительно христианской традиции, я считаю наиболее разумным изучение как канонических, так и не тронутых церковью апокрифических писаний. С большой долей вероятности, истина будет именно в совпадающих моментах.


С большой долей вероятности, Вы ошибаетесь.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> Так же встречал упоминания об употреблении слова "вино" вместо виноградный сок.


А Вы знаете, сколько времени понадобится виноградному соку, чтобы в условиях Палестины стать вином? Срок существования виноградного сока так мал, что его бесполезно наливать в новые меха.  :biggrin1: 




> Я не оспариваю святость "Библии" и мудрость в ней содержащуюся,


Интересно стало. А как Вы понимаете "святость" Библии и что это за "мудрость", что в ней содержится? Очень интересно.




> но мы должны понимать, что некоторые книги написаны ещё Моисеем во времена Рамзеса II, а правились они с тех пор сотни раз в угоду правительству и главенствующей конфессии. 
> Увы, нам не узнать, что написано в оригинале "Библии"


Хм... Как насчет масоретского текста? Чем именно он Вам не угодил? 




> И всё же, добавлю, что с точки зрения изречений Иисуса, достоверней прибегать к апокрифам. Объясню, почему я так делаю. С тех пор, как составлен "Новый завет", канонические книги получили широкое влияние на умы миллионов. Каждое слово там могло сыграть решающую роль в позиции государства и церкви. Поэтому их беспощадно правили и редактировали. Апокрифы же таким влиянием не обладали, а значит, править их никому не было выгодно. В этой связи они ближе к изначальному состоянию, а некоторые даже не тронуты.


Готовы ли Вы применить такой же критерий к Бхагавад-гите? Есть как минимум две версии. Впрочем, не катастрофически отличающиеся друг от друга.
Однако, сильно разных версий одного евангелического текста библеистике не известно. Или уже все поменялось? Внимаю с почтением.  :smilies:

----------


## Михаил П.

> С большой долей вероятности, Вы ошибаетесь.


Ровно с такой же долей, с которой могу быть и прав.

----------


## Михаил П.

> А Вы знаете, сколько времени понадобится виноградному соку, чтобы в условиях Палестины стать вином? Срок существования виноградного сока так мал, что его бесполезно наливать в новые меха.


Чтобы рассуждать о погоде в древней Палестине и методах хранения виноградного сока нужно иметь чёткое представление об этом историческом периоде. Многое с тех пор изменилось. Если вам столь интересен этот вопрос, можете в него углубиться — это ваше право. Меня он не занимает. 




> Интересно стало. А как Вы понимаете "святость" Библии и что это за "мудрость", что в ней содержится? Очень интересно.


Я не стану пускаться в бессмысленные разъяснения очевидных вещей. Если "святость" и "мудрость" Библии для вас вопрос спорный, вы в праве иметь свою точку зрения по этому вопросу.Признаться, мне всё равно, что вы по этому поводу думаете. 





> Хм... Как насчет масоретского текста? Чем именно он Вам не угодил?


С каких времён его не трогают? Кто занимался составлением этой рукописи? Уж явно не сам Моисей или Иисус Навин. Может "книга Юбилеев" является Богооткровенным писанием, а книга "Бытия"  —  подделкой? Ответа не узнать. Сколько бы текст не хранили не тронутым, это само собой не делает его неоспоримой истиной.




> Готовы ли Вы применить такой же критерий к Бхагавад-гите? Есть как минимум две версии. Впрочем, не катастрофически отличающиеся друг от друга.
> Однако, сильно разных версий одного евангелического текста библеистике не известно. Или уже все поменялось? Внимаю с почтением.


Бхагават-гита, равно как и Шримад Бхагаватам могут быть точно так же исправлены как и Библия. Более того, тот факт, что книги эти записаны в виде песни, говорит об обработке книги литератором. Я сильно сомневаюсь, что Кришна на поле боя вдохновлял Арджуну рифмованными наставлениями. Поэтому, книги эти я не считаю подлинником, где содержится истина в последней инстанции. 

При всём уважении к любому священному тексту, я считаю необходимым иметь долю рационального скептицизма. Только практический опыт заслуживает 100 %  доверия.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

Хорошо, Михаил. Вы готовы обосновать свою точку зрения и подтвердить фактическим материалом, что книги НЗ "беспощадно правили и редактировали"? Т.е. кроме Вашего рассуждения, что они обязательно правились в силу коммерческой необходимости. Рассуждения хороши, когда подкреплены фактами. Докажите, какие именно слова в каком именно культурно-историческом контексте имело какую решающую роль в позиции государства и церкви и откройте нам истину - дескать, вот список десяти слов, которые были переделаны и решающе извратили изначальное послание. Мы расскажем об этом христианам, чтобы они начали читать апокрифы, а канон убрали в чулан.

Вы как протестант следуете соло скриптура, или принимаете и традицию, в которой передаётся учение? Вы в курсе, чем именно апокрифы отходят от церковного учения? Как Вы думаете, каков механизм отвержения апокрифов? Что именно изменилось в климате Палестины за 2 тысячи лет и есть ли научные публикации на эту тему, чтобы можно было почитать и проверить гипотезу? Вы знаете, для чего нужны догмы? Чтобы, к примеру, гаудия-вайшавизм в результате анализа холодным разумом и теплым сердцем не стал сахаджия-традицией. Не по этой ли причине шабда-прамана имеет приоритет над пратьякшей и ануманой?




> Церкви нужны были взносы, пожертвования, финансирование. Поэтому отличной стратегией было дописать в изречения Ииуса "богатому сложней войти в царство Божие" и "отдайте кесарю — кесарево".


Нет не поэтому. А потому, что таков был религиозный опыт еврейского народа и словарный состав языка. "Кесарю кесарево" - это вообще про другое. Это про то, как Иешуа вышел из сложной ситуации, подстроенной недоброжелателями, сказав использовать римскую монету для уплаты долгов.




> Тексты четырёх евангелий — это не подлинники, а поздние греческие переводы(~60-110 годы н.э.).


Большинство профессиональных текстологов считает, что на еврейском было написано только одно евангелие.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Хорошо, Михаил. Вы готовы обосновать свою точку зрения и подтвердить фактическим материалом, что книги НЗ "беспощадно правили и редактировали"?


без парампары, без цепи ученической преемственности любая концепция со временем меняет свою суть. Тут даже подтверждать ничего не надо, все и так понятно. Из христианства убрали такие глобальные понятия как карма и реинкарнация, следовательно что-то другое убрать или внести в христианские каноны не имело особой сложности. Это было обычной практикой.

----------


## Михаил П.

> Хорошо, Михаил. Вы готовы обосновать свою точку зрения и подтвердить фактическим материалом, что книги НЗ "беспощадно правили и редактировали"? Т.е. кроме Вашего рассуждения, что они обязательно правились в силу коммерческой необходимости. Рассуждения хороши, когда подкреплены фактами. Докажите, какие именно слова в каком именно культурно-историческом контексте имело какую решающую роль в позиции государства и церкви и откройте нам истину - дескать, вот список десяти слов, которые были переделаны и решающе извратили изначальное послание. Мы расскажем об этом христианам, чтобы они начали читать апокрифы, а канон убрали в чулан.


Не стоит витать в иллюзиях. Никто не начнёт читать апокрифы и пересматривать канон. По крайней мере, в ближайшее время. Какие слова были выгодно дописать? Глубоко капать не станем: "мясо", "вино" и концепция Иисуса, взявшего на себя грехи. Дескать, только приняв веру в Иисуса, платя деньги церкви, спасёшься, иначе в ад попадёшь. И корни этого искажения текут несколько глубже, чем в интересах государства, если Вы понимаете, о чём я. Если нет, могу сообщить в личной переписке, дабы не создавать оффтопы. 




> Вы в курсе, чем именно апокрифы отходят от церковного учения?


Их количества хватит для составления второй библии. Даже апокрифические апокалипсисы имеют разное содержание. Можно говорить о каждом апокрифе в частности, но никак об общем различии.




> Как Вы думаете, каков механизм отвержения апокрифов?


Руководители церкви сравнивают текст с каноном, обсуждают все противоречия и решают нужен им этот текст в библии или нет. Но этот механизм существовал в древности. Сейчас канон не трогают. 




> Что именно изменилось в климате Палестины за 2 тысячи лет и есть ли научные публикации на эту тему, чтобы можно было почитать и проверить гипотезу?


Мы, как минимум, пережили малый ледниковый период.




> Вы знаете, для чего нужны догмы?


Догма — это утверждение, с которым нельзя спорить. Она нужна, чтобы создать послушное стадо. Будда верно заметил по этому поводу, чтобы никто не верил ни единому его слову, не проверив его слова на опыте.




> Вы как протестант следуете соло скриптура, или принимаете и традицию, в которой передаётся учение??


Давайте не будем вешать ярлыков. У меня личные взаимоотношения с Богом. Религиозные же источники для меня являются вспомогательным, но не единственным источником знаний. А позиционировать свой подход, как чей-то уже существующий я не стану. Могут сущетствовать различия.





> Большинство профессиональных текстологов считает, что на еврейском было написано только одно евангелие.


Пусть считают. Считать не значит знать. 




> Нет не поэтому. А потому, что таков был религиозный опыт еврейского народа и словарный состав языка. "Кесарю кесарево" - это вообще про другое. Это про то, как Иешуа вышел из сложной ситуации, подстроенной недоброжелателями, сказав использовать римскую монету для уплаты долгов.


Я знаю эту трактовку. Однако, не стоит принижать образ Иисуса, читая, что это единственный выход, который существовал. Люди, которые додумались исправить библию в своих целях, не так глупы, чтобы написать прямым текстом, необходимые им постулаты. Естественно, что нам это представлено как разумный выход из сложной ситуации. А то, что долг платить надо, идёт как бы между прочим, вторым планом. 


Разговор превращается в оффтоп. Тема апокрифов и природных явлений в древней Палестине явно не вяжется с вопросом входа богатого в царство Божие. *Ярослав Семенов*, если вы хотите продолжить разговор в столь широком спектре, предлагаю перенести его в личку.

----------


## Джон

Нищим тоже трудно попасть в царствие небесное ибо их ум занят мыслью чтобы и как раздобыть пожрать.)

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> Разговор превращается в оффтоп. Тема апокрифов и природных явлений в древней Палестине явно не вяжется с вопросом входа богатого в царство Божие. *Ярослав Семенов*, если вы хотите продолжить разговор в столь широком спектре, предлагаю перенести его в личку.


Извините, но апокрифы и вино упомянули Вы. И получили отпор. Потому что заблуждаетесь относительно своего образования в темах, которые дерзаете поднимать. Я готов противостоять невежеству, которое Вы изволили озвучить, на любой площадке, пока это позволяют правила форума. 

Слово "невежество" в данном случае не оскорбление в Вашу сторону. Я готов доказать, что такое слово применено верно в словарном значении.

Верный ответ на вопрос типик-стартера был дан, хотя и не было предоставлено связи с религиозным опытом еврейского народа, в связи с которым данное высказывание построено именно так.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> без парампары, без цепи ученической преемственности любая концепция со временем меняет свою суть. Тут даже подтверждать ничего не надо, все и так понятно. Из христианства убрали такие глобальные понятия как карма и реинкарнация, следовательно что-то другое убрать или внести в христианские каноны не имело особой сложности. Это было обычной практикой.


Хорошо, пусть так. Чем докажете?
Только убедитесь, пожалуйста, что цитаты, за которыми Вы скорее всего потянетесь, поняты Вами адекватно.
Вы уверены, что в христианстве нет и не было системы защиты учения от чужеродных влияний? Т.е. аналога парампары.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> Дескать, только приняв веру в Иисуса, платя деньги церкви, спасёшься, иначе в ад попадёшь.


Умора. Где ж Вы вычитали такую трактовку?  :biggrin1: 
Увы, я делаю вывод, что свои представления о христианстве Вы получили из недостоверных источников.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Хорошо, пусть так. Чем докажете?
> Только убедитесь, пожалуйста, что цитаты, за которыми Вы скорее всего потянетесь, поняты Вами адекватно.
> Вы уверены, что в христианстве нет и не было системы защиты учения от чужеродных влияний? Т.е. аналога парампары.


разве мало того, что среднестатистический христианин отвергает закон переселения души и закон кармы?
разве мало того, что христиане едят мясо, хотя такого никогда не было.
в христианстве парампара отсутствует, иначе изъятие фундаментальных понятий бы не произошло.
Например в христианстве реинкарнацию отменила жена Юстиниана, которая была ранее до замужества прост.....ой. И стремясь избавить себя от определенных проблем, она повлияла на мужа Юстиниана, который выкорчевал реинкарнацию из всевозможных канонов.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> разве мало того, что среднестатистический христианин отвергает закон переселения души и закон кармы?


И что? Это в их учении так. Так учит их церковное учение уже не один век. С чего Вы взяли, что "убрали"? Что так не было с самого начала, т.е. еще в апостольском учении.



> разве мало того, что христиане едят мясо, хотя такого никогда не было.


Сразу видно, что Вы много знаете про иудейскую пасху.



> в христианстве парампара отсутствует, иначе изъятие фундаментальных понятий бы не произошло.


Вы знаете самую суть учения апостолов? Видимо, нет, иначе было бы невозможно сказать, что произошло "изъятие фундаментальных понятий".



> Например в христианстве реинкарнацию отменила жена Юстиниана


Чем докажете?

Ответ Анируддхи даса самый адекватный. Вот что значит доверять словам ачарьи. А вот Михаил повел разговор в другом направлении. И вместо повторения слов ачарьи Вы поступаете так же и выдумываете небылицы. 
Зачем?

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

Топик-стартеру:

Иешуа учил о себе самом. Нужно принять его как спасителя. И тут на фоне этого возникает молодой благочестивый человек, который просит открыть, что он должен сделать, чтобы иметь жизнь вечную. Естественно для Иешуа ответить, что нужно принять его, но в предельном и абсолютном смысле - оставь все и прими меня. Юноша отказывается (или временит, мы это не знаем) и уходит, предпочитая оставить богатство. В этом контексте и рождается совершенно естественное для абсолютизма учения Иешуа высказывание, выраженное в экспрессивной манере южного человека. Это значит, что нельзя трактовать этот случай так, что Иешуа требует отказа от имущества как условие стяжания вечной жизни. Как метко заметил другой форумчанин - бедность бедного может стать препятствием. Как ни странно, между спасением и бедностью человек может выбрать бедность и отказаться от спасения. Т.е. предпочтет благочестивость и заслуги перед Богом самому Богу. А благочестивость Библия так называет, что это нельзя воспроизвести тут по правилам форума. Все.

----------


## Кеша

Ярослав, вы так агрессивно реагируете на взгляды собеседников на учение Иисуса, отличные от вашего, что возникает ощущение, будто вы специально зарегистировались, чтобы продвигать христианскую идею.
Смените, пожалуйста, градус накала, здесь не кураев.ру, здесь все стараются общаться спокойно и без вызывающих вопросов.
Основной массе присутствующих на этом форуме, по большому счету, нет дела до тонкостей христианских доктрин.
При желании поспорить вам лучше обращаться на kuraev.ru, а не на этот форум.
Если вы хотите более подробно понять, как кришнаиты смотрят на учение Иисуса, вы можете послушать семинар Притху прабху "Близость христианства и ведической традиции" http://www.audioveda.ru/audio?id=1184

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

Кеша, попросить собеседника доказать то, что является небылицей - это агрессия? У меня количество ударов сердца в минуту не изменилось и мне некуда менять какой-либо градус. Я обращаю Ваше внимание на то, как ответил Анируддха дас - доверился словам ачарьи и не добавлял своего. Но кто-то выбрал иначе. Что ж, тогда у меня хватит и такта, и знания, чтобы остановить небылицы в пределах правил форума. ОК?

Я обязательно воспользуюсь Вашим советом и послушаю семинар Притху прабху. Только скажите мне, действительно ли этот семинар представляет общепринятую позицию всех вайшнавов ИСККОН? (давайте не будем пользоваться словом "кришнаиты", хорошо?)И я *не* воспользуюсь Вашим любезным советом пойти на кураев.ру, хорошо?

----------


## Кеша

> Кеша, попросить собеседника доказать то, что является небылицей - это агрессия? У меня количество ударов сердца в минуту не изменилось и мне некуда менять какой-либо градус. Я обязательно воспользуюсь Вашим советом и послушаю семинар Притху прабху. Только скажите мне, действительно ли этот семинар представляет общепринятую позицию всех вайшнавов ИСККОН? (давайте не будем пользоваться словом "кришнаиты", хорошо?)И я *не* воспользуюсь Вашим любезным советом пойти на кураев.ру, хорошо?


Ярослав, вы вольны делать в своей жизни, что хотите. Количество ударов сердца никак не связано с вызывающей формой вопросов. Агрессивная, вызывающая форма может чувствоваться в отсутствии смиренного умонастроения. Вайшнавская философия предполагает задание вопросов в смиренном умонастроении.
Вы можете не пользоваться словом "кришнаиты" - это ваше право. Тем не менее, термин "кришнаит" никак не расходится с гаудия-вайшнавской философией, т.к. означает, что Кришна признается Верховной Личностью.
Вы прекрасно понимаете, что невозможно отвечать за всех вайшнавов (ваш вопрос провакационный). Тем не менее, в семинаре представлена точка зрения авторитетного вайшнава, который долгое время занимался изучением именно этого вопроса.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

Я вынужден настаивать на том, что форма вопросов не вызывающая. А Вас продолжаю спрашивать: попросить собеседника доказать то, что является небылицей - это агрессия? Я выбрал иронию как способ ответа. Это несмиренное умонастроение? Уважение к собеседнику включает также некритикование его заблуждений? Если так, то я способен оскорбить Вас практически чем угодно. Но это характеризует Вас, а не меня. Поверьте, я способен отличить заблуждение от заблуждающегося и уважительную манеру общения и оказание почтения от парипрашнена, которую принято направлять в сторону таттва-даршинах. Выяснение взаимоотношений закончили.

Лекция Притху прабху: Мой вопрос не провокационный. Я задал его с тем, чтобы понудить Вас выбирать более аккуратные формулы. Я этого добился, спасибо.

Интересно кому-либо учение христианства или не интересно, но некоторые участники имеют, я бы сказал, стандартные и расхожие заблуждения по вопросу канона НЗ и сохранности текстов, входящих в НЗ и повторяют их, когда совсем не надо (лучше повторять маха-мантру). Увы, большая часть таких заблуждений проясняется даже поверхностным изучением вопроса. А это свидетельствует о том, что тот или иной человек говорит о том, чего не знает. Как Шрила Прабхупада называл таких людей?  :smilies:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Я вынужден настаивать на том, что форма вопросов не вызывающая. А Вас продолжаю спрашивать: попросить собеседника доказать то, что является небылицей - это агрессия? Я выбрал иронию как способ ответа. Это несмиренное умонастроение? Уважение к собеседнику включает также некритикование его заблуждений? Если так, то я способен оскорбить Вас практически чем угодно. Но это характеризует Вас, а не меня. Поверьте, я способен отличить заблуждение от заблуждающегося и уважительную манеру общения и оказание почтения от парипрашнена, которую принято направлять в сторону таттва-даршинах. Выяснение взаимоотношений закончили.
> 
> Лекция Притху прабху: Мой вопрос не провокационный. Я задал его с тем, чтобы понудить Вас выбирать более аккуратные формулы. Я этого добился, спасибо.
> 
> Интересно кому-либо учение христианства или не интересно, но некоторые участники имеют, я бы сказал, стандартные и расхожие заблуждения по вопросу канона НЗ и сохранности текстов, входящих в НЗ и повторяют их, когда совсем не надо (лучше повторять маха-мантру). Увы, большая часть таких заблуждений проясняется даже поверхностным изучением вопроса. А это свидетельствует о том, что тот или иной человек говорит о том, чего не знает...


Просто, когда с вызовом, то тяжело воспринять даже хорошую информацию.
Могли бы вы поделиться своими знаниями по теме?
Очень интересно!

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> Руководители церкви сравнивают текст с каноном, обсуждают все противоречия и решают нужен им этот текст в библии или нет. Но этот механизм существовал в древности. Сейчас канон не трогают.


Михаил, да этот механизм не сильно отличается от механизма, который мы имеем в ИСККОН. Если Враджендра Кумар прабху с места лектора вдруг вздумает представлять апа-сиддханту, то преданные, хорошо знающие философию, обнаружат это и начнут сравнивать с тем, о чем учил Шрила Прабхупада. И если они найдут серьёзные отличия, то обратятся лично к нему. Если результат не удовлетворит, то обратятся выше и тогда совет старших преданных будет рассматривать проблему на уровне повыше или на самом высоком уровне и будут выносить постановления. И кто тогда инициирует процесс - сообщество преданных или руководители ИСККОН?
Наоборот, если станет все больше и больше преданных, которые будут хотеть принять Враджендру Кумара прабху своим инициирующим гуру и они обратятся к руководству с соответствующей просьбой, то кто выступает инициатором - преданные или руководители?

Возразите?

----------


## Кеша

> Я вынужден настаивать на том, что форма вопросов не вызывающая. А Вас продолжаю спрашивать: попросить собеседника доказать то, что является небылицей - это агрессия? Я выбрал иронию как способ ответа. Это несмиренное умонастроение? Уважение к собеседнику включает также некритикование его заблуждений? Если так, то я способен оскорбить Вас практически чем угодно. Но это характеризует Вас, а не меня. Поверьте, я способен отличить заблуждение от заблуждающегося и уважительную манеру общения и оказание почтения от парипрашнена, которую принято направлять в сторону таттва-даршинах. Выяснение взаимоотношений закончили.


Ярослав, я не хочу, чтобы вы сердились на мои слова. На самом деле, на форуме очень многие в той или иной форме проявляют агрессивность в отстаивании своей позиции. Поэтому я решил в ближайшее время создать отдельную тему для этого вопроса.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> Просто, когда с вызовом, то тяжело воспринять даже хорошую информацию.
> Могли бы вы поделиться своими знаниями по теме?
> Очень интересно!


Могли бы. Если спросят в смиренном духе.  :biggrin1:  Шучу, конечно. Меня можно и пинать, я привычный. Буду стараться избегать иронии.

Если очень кратко, то не стоит поднимать такие тезисы, как измененность/извращенность текстов НЗ и ВЗ. Скорее всего, нашей квалификации не хватит, чтобы выдержать и 5 минут критики разбирающегося в данных вопросах любителя. О том, что церковники были поголовно заинтересованы в пополнении казны и, дескать, только так и направлялся процесс формирования канона - это уж совсем никуда не годится. Все гораздо сложнее, чем хочется. Павел, например, палатки строил и на вырученные деньги еду покупал, обычно не брал пожертвования. "Кто не работает, тот не ест" - это он сказал, кстати.

Изъятия в НЗ, несомненно, есть. Они известны и подсчитаны. Вставки тоже известны, пронумерованы и каталогизированы. Вставки в другие источники тоже определены. Например, упоминание у Иосифа Флавия об Иисусе - поздняя вставка. Иудей (а Иосиф Флавий оставался иудеем) просто не мог такое сказать. Зато по арабскому переводу, избежавшему правок, было восстановлено, как это упоминание, скорее всего, было изначально.
Все эти изменения не имеют ничего общего с расхожими идеями, что в НЗ и ВЗ была идея переселения душ и идея кармы. Или что Иешуа провел детство/юность в Индии. Это, как правило, шизотерика, которой лучше сторониться. Не знаю, удовлетворил ли я Ваш вопрос. Извините, если что не так.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> Ярослав, я не хочу, чтобы вы сердились на мои слова. На самом деле, на форуме очень многие в той или иной форме проявляют агрессивность в отстаивании своей позиции. Поэтому я решил в ближайшее время создать отдельную тему для этого вопроса.


А по мне так все пока чудесно. Разум, что есть у каждого, дан Богом. Потому в комплексе праман есть шабда, пратьякша и анумана. Главное вовремя смирить роль ануманы перед шабдой. Вот и отстаиваем, чего ж не использовать ресурс, данный Богом. 
Но порой, в дискуссии мы со своими же заблуждениями и боремся.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Могли бы. Если спросят в смиренном духе.  Шучу, конечно. Меня можно и пинать, я привычный. Буду стараться избегать иронии.
> 
> Если очень кратко, то не стоит поднимать такие тезисы, как измененность/извращенность текстов НЗ и ВЗ. Скорее всего, нашей квалификации не хватит, чтобы выдержать и 5 минут критики разбирающегося в данных вопросах любителя. О том, что церковники были поголовно заинтересованы в пополнении казны и, дескать, только так и направлялся процесс формирования канона - это уж совсем никуда не годится. Все гораздо сложнее, чем хочется. Павел, например, палатки строил и на вырученные деньги еду покупал, обычно не брал пожертвования. "Кто не работает, тот не ест" - это он сказал, кстати.
> 
> Изъятия в НЗ, несомненно, есть. Они известны и подсчитаны. Вставки тоже известны, пронумерованы и каталогизированы. Вставки в другие источники тоже определены. Например, упоминание у Иосифа Флавия об Иисусе - поздняя вставка. Иудей (а Иосиф Флавий оставался иудеем) просто не мог такое сказать. Зато по арабскому переводу, избежавшему правок, было восстановлено, как это упоминание, скорее всего, было изначально.
> Все эти изменения не имеют ничего общего с расхожими идеями, что в НЗ и ВЗ была идея переселения душ и идея кармы. Или что Иешуа провел детство/юность в Индии. Это, как правило, шизотерика, которой лучше сторониться. Не знаю, удовлетворил ли я Ваш вопрос. Извините, если что не так.


Спасибо.
Вопрос: стоит ли искать параллели в Христианских писаниях и Ведических и вообще обсуждать подобные темы?
На сколько я знаю, Шрила Прабхупада не приветствовал это?

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> Спасибо.
> Вопрос: стоит ли искать параллели в Христианских писаниях и Ведических и вообще обсуждать подобные темы?
> На сколько я знаю, Шрила Прабхупада не приветствовал это?


Ничего себе вопрос!
По моему ооочень скромному мнению, нет, не стоит. Мы не избежим вопроса взаимоотношений религий, это факт. И придется вступать в межконфессиональный диалог. Но искать параллели в смысле соответствий нужно как минимум осторожно. Не забываем, что наши представления о душе и теле и их учение о двусоставности человека очень плохо сопоставимы. Их представления о спасении и наши представления об освобождении, да еще в вайшнавском прочтении, очень-очень плохо сопоставимы. Проводить прямые параллели в смысле "вот откуда это взялось в христианстве" - уж совсем плохо. Ну, к примеру, истолкование второго пришествия пророка Исайи как рудимент реинкарнации - в серьезной дискуссии это опасно.  :smilies:  Но я знаю, что некоторые вайшнавы не прочь почитать из христианской аскетики. Если точнее, то из православной святоотеческой аскетики. Но не скажу, кто. Уж извините.  :smilies:  Потому что я для себя однозначно вопрос полезности этого еще не прояснил.

----------


## Михаил П.

> Извините, но апокрифы и вино упомянули Вы. И получили отпор. Потому что заблуждаетесь относительно своего образования в темах, которые дерзаете поднимать. Я готов противостоять невежеству, которое Вы изволили озвучить, на любой площадке, пока это позволяют правила форума. 
> 
> Слово "невежество" в данном случае не оскорбление в Вашу сторону. Я готов доказать, что такое слово применено верно в словарном значении.
> 
> Верный ответ на вопрос типик-стартера был дан, хотя и не было предоставлено связи с религиозным опытом еврейского народа, в связи с которым данное высказывание построено именно так.


Товарищ, в чём собственно отпор выражается? В том, что у вас нет достоверной информации, чтобы мне возразить? Это не отпор, это показуха)) Вино или виноградный сок — большой вопрос. И ответа, который бы сокрушил любую критику вы не озвучили. По мне, просто здравый смысл и объективность говорит в пользу того, что человек такой духовной глубины, владеющий колоссальными знаниями, Иисус, не занимался тем, что снабжал вином свадьбу. Иисус, протягивающий бокал со спиртным, это как минимум, нелепо. Представьте себе на иконе такое изображение. Чушь. 

А про апокрифы вы вообще ничего не сказали. Только вопросы: "да как много вы знаете, да слышали ли". Знаю, слышал, сложил своё мнение. Что дальше?)) Научное подтверждение? Доказательство? Религиозное обоснование? Своя голова должна быть на плечах, не чужая) 




> Умора. Где ж Вы вычитали такую трактовку? 
> Увы, я делаю вывод, что свои представления о христианстве Вы получили из недостоверных источников.


Конечно, трактовка утрированная, но делайте вида, что не поняли сути. Считаете, что это не так? Вы можете попытаться это доказать, НО: с моей стороны будет не толерантно с вами спорить, так как вопрос пожертвований и деятельности священников, очень щекотливый. Моё мнение на этот счёт крайне негативное. Думаю, если я выскажусь, мы с вами на этом форуме уже не спишемся. Не скажу, что буду скучать по вам, но всё же кое в каких вопросах я должен оставлять своё мнение неозвученым)

----------


## Михаил П.

И главное: церковный канон — это не просто инструмент для сбора денег, не просто орудие манипуляции массами, не просто механизм, позволяющий власти иметь рычаги управления народам. Это нечто куда более глобальное. 

И то, что как вы утверждаете, якобы известно что откуда выписано, что где подправлено, вы так же знаете не потому, что так оно и есть. Вы знаете ровно столько, сколько вам *позволили* знать. Если кому-то в I веке было выгодно, чтобы Иисус призывал платить кесарю, то в равной степени таким же лицам выгодно и сегодня, чтобы люди думали, что знают как выглядела изначальная библия, что в ней было, а чего не было. 

Лучший способ ввести человека в заблуждение — это не скрыть от него информацию, а предоставить ложную. Вы не жили во времена Иисуса, вы не знаете кто писал эти книги. Вам просто сказали что и как есть. Не знаю как для вас, но лично для меня, здравый смысл важнее мнения учёных. Пьянствующий (ну пусть выпивающиц) Иисус — это слишком. Пусть хоть сто учёных присягнут, что в оригинале библии так оно и было. Я там не был, я не видел. Но как народ вводят в заблуждение уже успел усвоить.

----------


## Светлана )

> ...Лучший способ ввести человека в заблуждение — это не скрыть от него информацию, а предоставить ложную. Вы не жили во времена Иисуса, вы не знаете кто писал эти книги. Вам просто сказали что и как есть. Не знаю как для вас, но лично для меня, здравый смысл важнее мнения учёных. Пьянствующий (ну пусть выпивающиц) Иисус — это слишком. Пусть хоть сто учёных присягнут, что в оригинале библии так оно и было. Я там не был, я не видел. Но как народ вводят в заблуждение уже успел усвоить.


А также поедающий плоть убитых невинных животных Иисус - это слишком. Он проповедовал Любовь ко всем творениям Божиим...и вдруг такое.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

Михаил, Вы точно хотите быть моим оппонентом?

Модераторы, разрешено ли в пределах правил форума обсудить то, куда зашла дискуссия? (благодаря стараниям Михаила)

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

Не очень замечательно выразился.
Разрешено ли в пределах правил форума представить контр-аргументы на заявления Михаила?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Не очень замечательно выразился.
> Разрешено ли в пределах правил форума представить контр-аргументы на заявления Михаила?


Разрешено в пределах правил форума представить контр-аргументы на заявления Михаила.

----------


## Макс_И

Немного про вино из Евангелия от Ессеев... хотя не по теме =)

День и ночь противьтесь искушениям Сатаны. Не бодрствуйте ночью и не спите днем, чтобы ангелы Бога не покинули вас.
- И не ублажайте себя ни питьем, ни куревом от Сатаны, которые будят вас ночью и заставляют спать днем. Ибо истинно говорю вам, всё питье и всё курево Сатаны отвратительны в глазах вашего Бога.

Истинно говорю вам, Бог и его законы не в том, что вы делаете. Они не в обжорстве и пьянстве, не в разгуле и не в похоти, не в стремлении к богатствам и не в ненависти к врагам вашим. Ибо всё это далеко от истинного Бога и ангелов его, но исходит от царства тьмы и властителя зла.

Горе тем, которые с раннего утра
Не причащаются ангелам,
Но ищут сикеры и до позднего вечера
Разгорячают себя парами винными!

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

Чайтанья, Вы хоть представляете, что это за текст и какова история его происхождения? Вам что, без разницы, откуда и что брать для обоснования идей, которые нравятся или принимаются Вами за верные? Евангелие от ессеев - это унылый образчик оккультных представлений. Вспомните, к чему тут возникла тема апокрифов - к тому, что неиспорченное учение Иешуа нужно отыскивать в апокрифах. Вы можете считать, что нижеследующий кусок из этой подделки и есть неиспорченная часть учения Иешуа. Я же продолжу считать, что это писанина оккультиста, потому что находить для Вас доказательства, что это подделка, ниже моего самоуважения:



> 134. И потому истинно говорю вам, дозвольте ангелу воды дать вам также крещение внутри, чтобы могли вы освободиться от всех ваших прошлых грехов, и чтобы внутри вы стали чисты, как речная пена, играющая в лучах солнца.
> 
> 135. - Итак, найдите большую тыкву, стебель которой равен по длине росту человека.
> 
> 136. Выньте всё, что у нее внутри, чтобы стала она полой и наполните её водой из реки, которую нагрело солнце.
> 
> 137. Повесьте её на ветвь дерева и станьте на колени перед ангелом воды, и дозвольте войти стеблю тыквы в ваш задний проход, чтобы вода могла проникнуть в ваш кишечник.
> 
> 138. И оставайтесь затем коленями на земле перед ангелом воды и молитесь живому Богу, чтобы простил он вам все ваши прошлые грехи и молитесь ангелу воды, чтобы освободил он ваше тело от всего нечистого и болезненного.
> ...

----------


## Макс_И

Харе Кришна прабху.





> это унылый образчик оккультных представлений.


Приведенная выше цитата - это просто клизма. Ничего оккультного в ней нет. Описания клизм и голодовок есть и в текстах по йоге для очищения тела, вспомнить ту же шанкх пралакшану. Ангелы воды упоминаемые здесь признаются даже в обществе последователей Шрилы Прабхупады, Например  в душ принято идти в гхамче (трусы). Дабы не оскорбить Варуну (полубога воды). Кроме того нельзя писать на воду....
 В самом тексте даже озвучивается цель всех этих очищений 8).
все остальные рассуждения излишни =)

----------


## Макс_И

> Вопрос: стоит ли искать параллели в Христианских писаниях и Ведических и вообще обсуждать подобные темы?
> На сколько я знаю, Шрила Прабхупада не приветствовал это?


Я видел цитаты из писем про христианские книги - что не приветствовал. Разрешал только в качестве сравнительного анализа, если это нужно. Он даже был против если его преданные читали Чайтанья Чаритамриту в неизвестном переводе. Если не ошибаюсь даже если в переводе его духовных братьев.

"Никому из моих учеников нет необходимости читать какие-либо книги помимо моих – в действительности, такое чтение может повредить их прогрессу в Сознании Кришны. Всё чтение посторонних книг за исключением некоторых уполномоченных случаев, таких как чтение трудов философа вроде Платона для того чтобы написать эссе, посвященное сравнению его философии с философией Кришны, но в других случаях всё подобное постороннее чтение следует немедленно прекратить. Это просто очередные ненужные хлопоты. Если мои ученики не могут в достаточной мере читать даже мои книги, почему они должны читать другие книги? Я уже дал вам "Учение Господа Чайтаньи", какая необходимость читать "Чайтанья-чаритамриту", переведенную кем-то еще? Ты правильно поступил, прекратив такое чтение". 
(Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Шри Говинде, 20 января 1972 года)
"Вам не нужно изучать много книг. Просто изучайте "Бхагавад-гиту как она есть".
(Шрила Прабхупада, лекция, 15 сентября 1969 года)
"Не следует частично изучать книгу только ради того, чтобы прослыть великим знатоком, способным цитировать писания. Поэтому в нашем движении сознания Кришны мы ограничили изучение ведической литературы Бхагавад-гитой, Шримад-Бхагаватам, Чайтанья-чаритамритой и Бхакти-расамрита-синдху. Этих четырех книг достаточно для проповеднических целей. Их достаточно для понимания философии и распространения миссионерской деятельности по всему миру. Если человек изучает какую-либо книгу, он должен делать это тщательно. Таков принцип. Внимательно изучая ограниченное количество книг, можно понять философию".
("Шри Чайтанья-чаритамрита", Мадхья-лила, 22.118, комментарий)
"Итак, ничего нового я вам не скажу. Всё, что я должен был сказать, я уже сказал в своих книгах. Просто старайтесь понять их и продолжайте идти этим путем. Нахожусь я рядом с вами или нет, не имеет значения".
(Шрила Прабхупада, речь по прибытии, 17 мая 1977 года)

"Итак, если вы хотите понять Бхагавад-гиту, мы должны понимать так же, как и тот, от кого мы её услышали. Это называется системой парампары. Предположим, я что-то услышал от своего духовного учителя, и я говорю вам то же самое. Такова система парампары. Вы не можете вообразить, что говорил мой духовный учитель. И даже если вы прочитаете несколько книг, вы не сможете понять, если не будете понимать их от меня".
(Шрила Прабхупада, лекция, 8 декабря 1973 года)

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Спасибо за цитаты, Прабху!

Может,есть у кого цитаты Шрилы Прабхупады о нецелесообразности использования цитат из Библии и др. в нашей проповеди?

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Шрила Прабхупада сам иногда ссылается на Библию в проповеди, поскольку это авторитетно для западных людей.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Шрила Прабхупада сам иногда ссылается на Библию в проповеди, поскольку это авторитетно для западных людей.


Да, вот тут как раз  http://radhakrishna.clan.su/news/shr...012-08-28-2775

Шрила Прабхупада:

"Это всё для  Кришны. Но у Кришны есть безграничные экспансии. Адвайта, ачьюта, ананта. Ананта означает безграничные. Бог. Его единственное качество это Кришна и у Него есть безграничные качества.
 Если джентльмен будет просто читать Шримад-Бхагаватам тихо дома, он будет полностью осознавать, полностью понимать, кто такой Бог. Также как учёный. Он не ограничен только одним университетом или одной книгой. Он читает разные книги для того, чтобы понять предмет своего исследования. Подобным образом, те, кто на самом деле серьёзны в понимании Бога, они не должны держаться только за одно определённое писание. Они должны читать все остальные, где есть информация о Боге. Также как мы иногда цитируем из Библии, но христиане, они не могут цитировать из Бхагават-Гиты или Бхагаваты. Они не могут этого делать. Но они не читают. Они даже полностью не читают их Библию..."

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Вот ещё интересно:

"Ученик: Шрила Прабхупада, когда мы проповедуем христианам или мусульманам, нужно ли знакомиться с их священными писаниями или достаточно Бхагават-Гиты, Шримад-Бхагаватам? 



Шрила Прабхупада: Мы не проповедуем христианину или индусу или мусульманину. Мы проповедуем человеческому существу. Мы не смотрим: "Это христианин. Вот - мусульманин. Вот - хинду. Вот - белый мужчина. Вот - черный мужчина". Нет. Каждое живое существо, его обязанность - понять Бога. Это наша проповедь. "Вы - живое существо. Вы - частичка Кришны. Это отождествление, что "мы - хинду", "мы - мусульмане", "мы - христиане", "мы - еще кто-то" – это все отождествления. Фактически, вы - живое существо. Вы - частичка Шри Кришны. Поэтому ваша главная обязанность - понять Кришну. Это наша проповедь. Мы не собираемся превращать хинду в мусульманина, мусульманина в христианина. Нет. Это не наше дело. Человек, возможно, думает, что он христианин, или он хинду, или он мусульманин, но мы думаем, что он – духовная душа, частица Бога Кришны. Об этом говорится так...


видья-винайа-сампанне брахмане гави хастини 

 суни чаива сва-паке ча пандитах сама-даршинах

 Если человек ученный, пандита, он не видит хинду, мусульманина, христианина. Я приехал в Америку не для того, чтобы обратить христианина в хинду. Нет, я никогда не говорил этого. Это не мое дело..."

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> Приведенная выше цитата - это просто клизма. Ничего оккультного в ней нет.


Тем не менее это поздняя подделка (или поделка). Данный текст имеет признаки и гностицизма, и оккультизма.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

Пока я готовлю ответ, может ли кто-то дать ссылку на книгу, о которой упомянул Михаил?



> К слову, есть замечательная книга "Вегетарианство в христианстве", где автор Стивен Роузен


То, что я нашел в Интернете, с самого начала имеет ошибки и я не уверен, что это действительно книга Сатьяраджи даса. Ну, то есть, в самом начале дается ссылка, которой в оригинале нет. Если это и есть та самая книга, то я уж и не знаю...

----------


## Михаил П.

> То, что я нашел в Интернете, с самого начала имеет ошибки и я не уверен, что это действительно книга Сатьяраджи даса. Ну, то есть, в самом начале дается ссылка, которой в оригинале нет. Если это и есть та самая книга, то я уж и не знаю...


«Стивен Роузен — Вегетарианство в мировых религиях», здесь есть немного на эту тему. Про вино и виноградный сок найдёте тут: http://www.obschinaboschya.com/stati-0/vino-i-bibliya/




> Тем не менее это поздняя подделка (или поделка). Данный текст имеет признаки и гностицизма, и оккультизма.


Есть такой термин «презумпция невиновности». Если применить его к «евангелию от ессеев», то можно сказать следующее: нельзя утверждать, что эта книга подделка, пока вы этого не доказали. Отсутствие ранней информации о ней ещё не является 100% аргументом. Это раз.

Во-вторых, хочу оговориться, что я не разделяю никакого мнения о «евангелии от ессеев» и не заинтересован в том, чтобы отстоять или опровергнуть её достоверность. Я за истину. А истина в том, что мы не знаем где правда и не должны отрицать оба варианта.

И, наконец, признаки гностицизма и оккультизма — это вовсе не показатель возраста документа. Оккультизм вообще черпает свои традиции из более древних религиозных и философских учений. Они не сочиняют что-то новое, а берут старое. Так что нелепо оценивать по этим признакам.

----------


## Михаил П.

> то есть, в самом начале дается ссылка, которой в оригинале нет.


Приводите ссылку, которой якобы нет, вместе разберём откуда она)))

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

Ну что ж, раз Михаил ретировался пока не ответил, то напишу ради дамы: Kasturika d.d., это для Вас.

Никакие "римские священники", конечно, не выбирали втайне то, что должно войти в канон, а что должно быть отвергнуто. Процесс формирования канона относится еще ко времени написания евангелий: уже евангелист Лука говорит о том, что многие начали составлять пересказы. Как я помню, Лука использовал слово с негативной коннотацией. При установлении евангельского канона церковь имела критерии: текст должен происходить от апостола или его ученика. А апостольское происхождение определялось преданием, согласием поместных церквей в авторитете и употреблении, плюс догматическим признанием - т.е. чистотой учения.
При установлении канона Е. Церковь имела определенный критерий - происхождение того или иного писания от апостола или от апостольского ученика (напр., Евангелие от Марка и Евангелие от Луки). В свою очередь апостольское происхождение Е. определялось историческим преданием, согласием Церквей в их авторитете и употреблении, а также догматическим преданием, т. е. чистотою раскрываемого в нем учения. В истории канонизации 4 Евангелий не было случая, чтобы сначала церковь приняла, потом отказалась, а потом вновь вернула авторитет одному из 4 текстов. Установление канона восходит ко временам мужей апостольских. Самый ранний, послеапостольский, период христианской письменности, свидетельствует о том, что многие авторы знали устное предание об Иисусе. В конце 1 - начале 2 веков церковь столкнулась с гностическими ересями - учениями, искажавшими учение Христа и находившиеся в прямом конфликте с библейской традицией. В случае с Маркионом, церковь утверждала авторитет всего Четвероевангелия и не позволяла его урезать. А в случае Монтана наоборот - не позволяла растягивать сверх четырех. В процессе полемики с Монтаном, кстати, и появился термин "Новый завет". В сирийской церкви была попытка создать одно гармонизированное евангелие из 4. От этой попытки церковь в итоге отказалась и предпочла иметь 4 текста. Потом, признание именно 4 евангелий отмечено в раннехристианских литературных памятниках 2-3 веков. Тут имен много - Феофил Антиохийский, Афинагор, Климент Александрийский, Ориген, Иустин Философ, Ириней Лионский, Киприан Карфагенский - это только несколько.

Апокрифические евангелия (и послания) были известны церкви давно. Известны они и сейчас, в том числе по свидетельству отцов церкви. Поэтому сказать, что подлые церковники отредактировали и выбросили апокрифы, скрыли их от людей - это просто от незнания. Например, апокрифические евангелия изучал Ориген (но он не входит в число отцов церкви). Критика апокрифических евангелий известна у Иринея, Ипполита, Епифания Кипрского, блж. Иеронима и т.д. Резкий скачок интереса к апокрифам связан с реформацией. Уже с 16 века апокрифические евангелия начинают печатать. Я не буду говорить о всей традиции изучения - придется дать пару десятков имен. Скажу только, что в этой связи интересно свидетельство пророка Мухаммеда - то, что он говорил о христианстве и христианах, свидетельствует о том, что он был знаком с ними по еретическим учениям.

В общем, формирование канона связано совсем с другими механизмами и логикой развития. Сказать "римские священники скрыли из конъюнктурных соображений" - это выдать себя с потрохами. Жаль, что Михаил отказался доказать свои тезисы. Было бы интересно заглянуть, какими источниками он пользуется.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> «Стивен Роузен — Вегетарианство в мировых религиях», здесь есть немного на эту тему. Про вино и виноградный сок найдёте тут: http://www.obschinaboschya.com/stati-0/vino-i-bibliya/


Я посмотрю.






> Есть такой термин «презумпция невиновности». Если применить его к «евангелию от ессеев», то можно сказать следующее: нельзя утверждать, что эта книга подделка, пока вы этого не доказали. Отсутствие ранней информации о ней ещё не является 100% аргументом. Это раз.


Нет, раз - это факт, что этот текст появился недавно. Как Вы думаете, куда мне Би-Би-Ти скажет идти, если я предложу опубликовать книгу о тайном учении Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху? Мол, вот книжка, которую никто никогда не видел, но я нашел и перевел. Открываем книжку - а там про раса-лилу Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху с девушками Навадвипы.




> Во-вторых, хочу оговориться, что я не разделяю никакого мнения о «евангелии от ессеев» и не заинтересован в том, чтобы отстоять или опровергнуть её достоверность. Я за истину. А истина в том, что мы не знаем где правда и не должны отрицать оба варианта.


Да, я понял - Вы за объективность. Поддерживаю. Но если не знаете, то можно разобраться. Иначе Вы всегда останетесь на такой позиции - один текст против другого текста и ценность их равна. Если бы Вы занялись изучением, хотя бы любительским, то Вы бы сдвинулись со стартовой позиции "мы не знаем, где правда и не должны отрицать оба варианта". Но для стартовой позиции такая точка зрения очень-очень хороша. Просто я уже давно не на старте.




> И, наконец, признаки гностицизма и оккультизма — это вовсе не показатель возраста документа. Оккультизм вообще черпает свои традиции из более древних религиозных и философских учений. Они не сочиняют что-то новое, а берут старое. Так что нелепо оценивать по этим признакам.


Вы совершенно правы, я и не думал спорить. Гностицизм и оккультизм совершенно несовместимы с духом библейской традиции. Гностицизм был чужд Христу и апостолы это знали и отвергали их в борьбе с ересями. Если Вы или я поддерживаем оккультизм - это одно. Но что Иисус их не поддерживал и что апостолы тоже и мужи апостольские и за ними отца церкви - это одна цепочка и одна традиция. Есть основания, есть предыстория. Понятно, что современному поколению в лом читать и изучать и легче сослаться на какую-нибудь новомодную теорию или безграмотную книжку.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> Приводите ссылку, которой якобы нет, вместе разберём откуда она)))


Если это действительно он, то...
Я перепроверю по ISBN и удостоверюсь, что это написано им. Если так, то текст чудовищно безграмотен. На уровне фальсификации второклассником. Для тех, кто Men's Health считает книгой. Простите, что так много эмоций - я пока не могу поверить, что это написал Сатьяраджа дас.

----------


## Макс_И

> В истории канонизации *4 Евангелий* не было случая


Интересно что апостолов было 12. И первым был Андрей первозванный... Он согласно этой же "истории"  был еще учеником Иоанна Крестителя.
Если призадуматься опираясь на несовершенную логику то возникнет вопрос а где остальные евангелия, особенно Андрея. Но это так) размышления.




> Скажу только, что в этой связи интересно свидетельство пророка Мухаммеда - то, что он говорил о христианстве и христианах, свидетельствует о том, что он был знаком с ними по еретическим учениям.


Читал  как то Коран и там есть высказывания что учение Христа уже искажено. Тоесть в тот момент как Коран был написан. И предупреждают о прочих обманах. Например что не распяли его на кресте как сказали.  

А вообще нам нет смысла рассуждать сейчас). Особенно *не по факту текстов* а в рамках истории... Все равно решающими сейчас для нас являются цитаты из книг Ш.П. - в любом вопросе.

 Если нужно  будет какую нить идею подтвердить из апокрифа или Евангелия от Ессеев достаточно процитировать из  книги Шрилы Прабхупады  
   И точно также если другую идею из канонической Библии опровергнуть. Точнее из того как ее принято понимать.

Кстати про вегетерианство есть в Библии. В канонической. Щас цитату найду =)

----------


## Макс_И

> Нет, раз - это факт, что этот текст появился недавно. Как Вы думаете, куда мне Би-Би-Ти скажет идти, если я предложу опубликовать книгу о тайном учении Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху? Мол, вот книжка, которую никто никогда не видел, но я нашел и перевел. Открываем книжку - а там про раса-лилу Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху с девушками Навадвипы.


 Предсказано что Кали-Юга век обмана. Безбожия, лицимерия лжи и все что вы и без меня хорошо знаете. Поэтому не так удивителньо предположение что За 2000 лет можно было много чего переврать.
Достаточно вспомнить годы инквизиции когда людей сотнями и тысячами сжигали. И крестовые походы, за какой то Господень Гроб.  Разве мог их этому учить Иисус Христос ? 
В самом апокалипсисе когда говорится о звере из народа - возможно это и есть государство и церковь. Ничего не утверждаю)
Потомоу что понимаю что сейчас это уже не имеет смысла. Все равно я все воспринимаю сквозь призму книг Прабхупады как верное или не верное )
и мне  не важно каноническая это Библия или апокриф.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

Насчет инквизиции Вы питаете совершенно расхожие стереотипы и заблуждения. Плюс все-таки я считаю, что католицизм - это самая большая отколовшаяся от христианства апа-сампрадая. Убийства, которые, видимо, действительно совершались тысячами - прямое следствие юридизма католического учения.




> Интересно что апостолов было 12. И первым был Андрей первозванный... Он согласно этой же "истории" был еще учеником Иоанна Крестителя.
> Если призадуматься опираясь на несовершенную логику то возникнет вопрос а где остальные евангелия, особенно Андрея. Но это так) размышления.


Они не писали. Андрей мог действительно уйти из общины Крестителя, имеющим много общего с общиной ессеев.

----------


## romanovsky

Тут возник вопрос, а стоит ли цитировать евангелие?
Вот моё мнение:
*как можно цитировать документ прошедший цензуру.* 
Ведь если на вселенском соборе часть свидетельств отвергли,
 значит, они противоречили оставшимся четырём,
 а кто мне поручится,
 что истина в оставшихся четырёх, 
а не в отвергнутых остальных?
На фоне информации о «чистке» священного писания
Фраза …Христос сказал… выглядит неуместно.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

romanovsky, да Вы просто начните читать книжки для приличия. А то ведь такие замечания ну просто срамные...

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> «Стивен Роузен — Вегетарианство в мировых религиях», здесь есть немного на эту тему.


Михаил, я посмотрел. Если кратко, то тексты качества троечного сочинения школьника я просто не комментирую. Я надеялся, что там что-то стоящее. Оказалось, нет.

----------


## Светлана )

Простите, Ярослав, разрешите не согласиться, логика типа " И вообще, куда им всем до моего уровня..." в некоторых случаях бывает и ошибочна.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

Да, Светлана, Вы правы. Но я не делаю некоторые вещи - например, не покупаю готовые салаты в супермаркете, не смотрю Дом-2 и Малахова, не курю табак, не читаю тексты сомнительного содержания про что надо делать во время смерти. Я посмотрел, где в этой книжке пишется о христианстве - это слабовато. Книжка довольно мало известна, не имеет хождения в академических кругах, автор не имеет профильного образования - я это в первую очередь проверил. А посмотрел, что написано - утвердился во мнении.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

Мне кажется, что между старшими преданными и новичками есть очень четкая черта. Можно практически безошибочно определить, кто есть старший. Старший сделает ссылку на ачарью и не прибавит больше ничего, если не знает это наверняка. Новичок пускается в рассуждения, не имея твердого основания в учении ачарьев. Т.е. лепит от себя. Что касается якобы вегетарианства в христианстве, логика мышления новичка проста - если сейчас в христианстве нет предписания соблюдать вегетарианскую диету, то это значит, что данное предписание было удалено, цензурировано и пр. Потому что у новичка есть совершенно определенная картина мира, в которую не укладывается факт употребления Иисусом в пищу мяса. И это неукладываение оказывается достаточным основанием и доказательством того, что вегетарианство было удалено, вырезано. А то, что библейские и ведические и индуистские представления слишком сильно отличаются - этот факт как-то ускользает от внимания новичка. Но старший, при этом, просто хранит молчание. Предпочитает не говорить того, чего не знает. По этому признаку даже тот, кто не знает, кто такой Враджендра Кумар дас, может безошибочно определить, что он старший. Все.

----------


## Макс_И

> Что касается якобы вегетарианства в христианстве, логика мышления новичка проста - если сейчас в христианстве нет предписания соблюдать вегетарианскую диету, то это значит, что данное предписание было удалено, цензурировано и пр. Потому что у новичка есть совершенно определенная картина мира, в которую не укладывается факт употребления Иисусом в пищу мяса. И это неукладываение оказывается достаточным основанием и доказательством того, что вегетарианство было удалено, вырезано.


Я лично знал одну бабушку христианку. Она почти всю жизнь была вегетерианкой еще во времена Сталина. На вегетерианство наставил ее же - батюшка. Ей было вроде около 90 когда мы познакомились.

Из Ветхого Завета :

11 Тогда сказал Даниил Амелсару, которого начальник евнухов приставил к Даниилу, Анании, Мисаилу и Азарии:
12 сделай опыт над рабами твоими в течение десяти дней; пусть дают нам в пищу *ОВОЩИ и воду для питья;* 

 (овощная диета - вегетерианство однако  :smilies: )

13 и потом пусть явятся перед тобою лица наши и лица тех отроков, которые питаются ЦАРСКОЙ пищею, и затем поступай с рабами твоими, как увидишь.
14 Он послушался их в этом и испытывал их десять дней.
15 По истечении же десяти дней *лица их оказались КРАСИВЕЕ*, и телом они были полнее всех тех отроков, которые питались царскими яствами.
16 Тогда Амелсар брал их кушанье и вино для питья и давал им овощи.
17 И даровал Бог четырем сим отрокам знание и разумение всякой книги и мудрости, а Даниилу еще даровал разуметь и всякие видения и сны.
18 По окончании тех дней, когда царь приказал представить их, начальник евнухов представил их Навуходоносору.
19 И царь говорил с ними, и из всех [отроков] не нашлось подобных Даниилу, Анании, Мисаилу и Азарии, и стали они служить пред царем.

( а они были вегетерианцами :smilies: )

20 И во всяком деле мудрого уразумения, о чем ни спрашивал их царь, он находил их в десять раз выше всех тайноведцев и волхвов, какие были во всем царстве его.
21 И был там Даниил до первого года царя Кира.
(Дан.1:11-21)

Вспомнил как праведный Ной выйдя из ковчега напился вина и сделался пьяным... В общем очень странно все это 8) Учитывая что Ной как бы с Богом в сердце общался. Но это чисто мои спекуляции =)


Святые Писания иудеев и христиан гласят:
*http://paramartha.info/ahimsa/hristvo_vegstvo*

«Господь добр и милосерден ко всем Своим созданиям». Псалтирь 145:9
«Праведный печётся и о жизни скота своего, сердце же нечестивых жестоко».
Притчи 12:10
«Плоды деревьев будут употребляемы в пищу, а листья на врачевание». Иезекииль 47:12
«…*Я пресыщен всесожжениями овнов и туком откормленного скота, и крови тельцов и агнцев и козлов не хочу*». Исаия 1:11
«…и когда вы умножаете моления ваши, Я не слышу: *ваши руки полны крови*». Исаия 1:15
«Я милости хочу, а не жертвы». Осия 6:6
«*Режущий вола — то же, что убивающий человека*». Исаия 66:3
«Потому что участь сынов человеческих и участь животных — участь одна: как те умирают, так умирают и эти. *И одно дыхание у всех*, и нет у человека преимущества перед скотом, потому что всё — суета!» Екклесиаст 3:19
«Не будь между упивающимися вином, между пресыщающимися мясом». Притчи 23:20
«Не убий». Исход 20:13

----------


## Макс_И

29. И сказал Бог: вот, Я дал вам всякую *траву*, сеющую семя, какая есть на всей земле, и всякое дерево, у которого *плод* древесный, сеющий семя; — вам сие будет в пищу;
30. а *всем* зверям земным, и всем птицам небесным, и всякому пресмыкающемуся по земле, в котором *душа живая*, дал Я всю зелень травную в пищу. И стало так.
(Книга Бытие 1:29,30)

29 пункт - о вегетерианстве  :smilies: . + из пункта 30 выходит что у животных есть душа и у пернатых и у рыб =).

О том как правильно понимать заповедь - Не убий,  которую дал Иисус Христос, Шрила Прабхупада написал в Науке Самоосознания...Не убивай - Тоесть *не убивай никого.*

 Шрила Прабхупада. Иисус Христос говорил: «Не убий». Почему же христиане убивают животных?
Кардинал Даниэлю. Конечно, в христианстве запрещено убивать, но мы считаем, что жизнь человека отличается от жизни животного. Человеческая жизнь священна, так как человек создан по образу и подобию Бога, и потому убивать людей запрещено.
Шрила Прабхупада. Но в Библии не говорится: «Не убивай людей». Там сказано шире: «Не убий».
Кардинал Даниэлю. Мы полагаем, что только человеческая жизнь священна.
Шрила Прабхупада. Это ваше собственное толкование. Заповедь гласит: «Не убий».
Кардинал Даниэлю. Человеку необходимо убивать животных, чтобы есть.
Шрила Прабхупада. Нет. Человек может питаться злаками, овощами, фруктами и молоком.
.......................
*http://www.krishna.ru/books/prabhupa...l-peopleq.html*

Не думаю что Шрила Прабхупада ошибался. Кроме того этому есть подтверждение из Евангелия от Есеев....




> А то, что библейские и ведические и индуистские представления слишком сильно отличаются - этот факт как-то ускользает от внимания новичка


По идее все эти представления делятся всего лишь на две категории : истинные и ложные. Все остальное вроде как ярлыки. Бог один и Истина одна. =)

----------


## Макс_И

*http://paramartha.info/ahimsa/hristvo_vegstvo*

Блаженная Матрона Анемнясевская (19 в.). С детства была слепой. Особенно строго соблюдала она посты. С семнадцати лет не ела мяса. Кроме среды и пятницы соблюдала такой же пост по понедельникам. В церковные посты почти ничего не ела или ела очень мало.
Джон Уэсли (1703—1791), основатель Методистской церкви: «Благодарение Господу: с тех пор как я прекратил пить вино и есть мясо, я избавлен от всех недугов плоти».
Святой Бенедикт, который основал в 529 году Орден бенедиктинцев, установил монахам особую диету, где главной пищей были овощи.

Это уже хроники. Ложные или нет не знаю. Но не из Библии и не из апокрифов =)

Вопрос:
Приветствую Вас! Во 2-м томе книги «Духовное пробуждение» блаженного старца *Паисия Святогорца* есть упоминание об отшельническом подвижничестве так называемых восков (по-гречески означает «подобно овцам»), которые, подобно им, питались травой, но впоследствии этот тип подвижничества Церковь упразднила. Мне бы очень хотелось ознакомиться подробнее с этим подвижничеством, однако на Вашем сайте ничего по этому вопросу не нашел. Буду рад, если Вы подскажите литературу, в которой есть эта информация.

Отвечает иеромонах Иов  :

Воски (греч. – пасущиеся) – особый род отшельников. От других анахоретов они отличались тем, что странствовали по пустыне, не имея даже самого неприхотливого жилища. Ночи проводили в пещерах, дуплах, шалашах, а иногда под открытым небом. Они не употребляли пищи, приготовленной на огне, питались только травами и кореньями. Больше всего восков было в Месопотамии, однако обитали они также в Сирии и Палестине. Греческий историк V века Эрмий Созомен в «Церковной истории» (VI. 33) так описывает образ их жизни: «Отсюда надобно идти в Сирию и к сопредельным с сирийцами персам, между которыми, соревнуя любомудрствователям египетским, иноки весьма размножились. Между ними у низибийцев, близ так называемой горы Сигор, тогда особенно славились Ватфей, Евсевий, Варгий, Ала, Аввос, Лазарь, бывший епископом, Авдалеос, Зинон и старец Илиодор. Их называли также пасущимися, ибо они положили начало этому новому роду любомудрия. Такое название дано им потому, что они не имеют жилищ, не едят хлеба и вареной пищи и не пьют вина, но, живя в горах, всегда славословят Бога молитвами и песнями по уставу Церкви. Когда же наступает время вкусить пищу, каждый из них, взяв серп, отправляется бродить по горе, будто *пасущееся животное, и питается растениями*».

Выдержки из книги «Лавсаик» Палладия, епископа Еленопольского. Свято-Троицкий Ново-Голутвин монастырь, 1992г. (репринт)
Стр.19 Старец Ор «сначала, живя в пустыне, он питался травами и сладкими кореньями, воду пил, когда находил, и всё время проводил в молитвах и пении».

Святой Гавриил был монахом Иверского монастыря на Афоне. Летом он удалялся в недоступные скалы, а зимой возвращался в обитель, соблюдая правило молчания. Облачённый в суровое рубище, питаясь *кореньями и травами*

Преподобный Сергий Радонежский. 1314-1391
 (в миру – Варфоломей) родился в 1314 году в семье ростовских бояр, преподобных Кирилла и Марии, переселившихся из Ростова ближе к Москве в селение Радонеж.
"Вскоре Стефан оставил своего брата и стал настоятелем Богоявленского монастыря в Москве и духовником великого князя. Варфоломей же, постриженный в монашество с именем Сергий, около двух лет подвизался один в лесу. Трудна и опасна была здесь жизнь Сергия: вокруг дремучий лес со зверями, питаться можно было только лесными кореньями и травами;

Выражение "Вкушать от пищи Святого Антония", "Сидеть на пище Святого Антония". Книжн. Ирон. Жить впроголодь. — По имени христианского аскета Антония Финского (III—IV вв.), питавшегося в пустыне травами и кореньями. Лит.: Словарь современного русского литературного языка. — М.; Л., 1948. — Т. 1. — С. 156.

Преподобный Серафим Саровский
Воздержание и постничество преподобного Серафима дошло до величайшей степени. Уже перед кончиной, в разговоре с одной дивеевской сестрой, Преподобный сообщал, что эти три года он питался одной травой снытью: «Я сам себе готовил кушанье из снитки. Ты знаешь снитку? Я рвал ее, да в горшок клал, немного вольешь, бывало, в него водицы — славное выходит кушание. На зиму я снитку сушил и этим одним питался, а братия удивлялась, чем я питался. А я снитку ел... И о сем братии не открывал».

там есть много еще.  Я все копировать не стал

----------


## Макс_И

Заповедь* Не убий* в Евангелии от Есеев  

 там на самом деле гораздо больше....текста


- Было сказано: "Почитай твоего Отца Небесного и твою Мать Земную и исполняй их наказы, чтобы дни твои на земле были долгими". И следующей была дана заповедь: "*Не убий*", ибо *жизнь* дается каждому от Бога, а то, что дано Богом, человек не может отнять.

Ибо истинно говорю вам, от одной Матери происходит *всё живое* на земле. И потому тот, кто убивает, убивает брата своего. И от него Мать Земная отвернется и отнимет свою грудь, дающую жизнь. И ангелы её будут сторониться его, Сатана же найдет обитель свою в теле его.

*И плоть убитых зверей в его теле станет его собственной могилой. Ибо истинно говорю вам, кто убивает - убивает самого себя, а кто ест плоть убитых зверей - ест тела смерти.* Ибо в крови его каждая капля их крови превращается в яд, в его дыхании их дыхание превращается в зловоние, в его плоти их плоть - в гнойные раны, в его костях их кости - в известь, *в его внутренностях их внутренности - в гнилье*, в его глазах их глаза - в пелену, в его ушах уши их - в серную пробку. И смерть их станет его смертью. Ибо только через служение вашему Отцу Небесному ваши долги семи лет прощаются за семь дней. Но Сатана не прощает вам ничего, и ему вы должны будете заплатить за всё. "*Око за око, зуб за зуб, рука за руку, стопа за стопу, огонь за огонь, рана за рану, жизнь за жизнь, смерть за смерть*. Ибо возмездие за грех - смерть. Не убивайте и *не питайтесь плотью невинной жертвы своей*, чтобы не стать вам *рабами Сатаны*. Ибо это путь страданий, и ведет он к смерти. Но исполняйте волю Бога, чтобы ангелы его могли служить вам на пути жизни.

Итак, повинуйтесь словам Бога: "Взгляните, я дал вам все травы, несущие зерно, которые по всей земле, и все деревья, несущие плоды, дабы принимали вы в пищу. И каждому зверю земному и каждой птице парящей и всему, что ползет по земле и в чем есть дыхание жизни, дал я все травы зеленые в пищу. Также и молоко всех существ движущихся и живущих на земле должно быть пищей вашей. Так же, как дал я им травы зеленые, даю я вам их молоко. Но плоть и кровь вы не должны есть. И, конечно, потребую я кровь вашу струящуюся, вашу кровь, в которой душа; потребую я всех убитых зверей и души всех убитых людей. И я, Бог ваш, есть Бог сильный и ревностный, отмщающий за беззаконие детям в третьем и четвертом поколении тех отцов, которые питают ненависть ко мне, и дарующий милость тысячам тех, кто любит меня и выполняет заповеди мои. Любите же Бога своего всем сердцем вашим и всей душой вашей и всей силой вашей - это первая и наиглавнейшая заповедь". И вторая: "Возлюби ближнего своего как самого себя".
И после этих слов все оставались в молчании, кроме одного, который воскликнул:
- Что же мне делать, Учитель, если я увижу, как дикий зверь терзает брата моего в лесу? Должен ли я позволить брату моему погибнуть или убить дикого зверя? Не преступлю ли я закон в этом случае?
И Иисус ответил:
 - Было сказано: "Всех зверей, живущих на земле, и всех рыб морских и всех птиц парящих отдаю я во власть вам" . Истинно говорю вам, из всех существ, живущих на земле, только человека Бог создал по своему подобию. И потому звери для человека, а не человек для зверей. Значит, убивая дикого зверя, чтобы спасти жизнь своего брата, ты не преступаешь закон. Ибо истинно говорю вам, человек более велик, чем зверь. *Но если кто убивает зверя без причины*, когда зверь не нападает на него, а из-за *желания* убить или ради *мяса* его или ради* шкуры* его или ради* клыков* его, то совершает он зло, ибо сам превращается в дикого зверя. И конец его будет таким же, как конец диких зверей.
Затем другой сказал:
- Моисей, величайший человек Израиля, разрешал нашим прадедам есть плоть чистых зверей и запрещал лишь плоть зверей нечистых. Почему же ты запрещаешь нам плоть всех зверей? Какой закон от Бога? Моисея или твой?
И Иисус ответил:
- Бог дал через Моисея десять заповедей вашим прадедам. "Эти заповеди тяжелы", - сказали они и не смогли сдержать их. Когда Моисей увидел это, он исполнился жалостью к своему народу, и не хотел он его гибели. И дал он им десять раз по десять заповедей. Ибо тот, чьи стопы крепки как гора, не нуждается в костылях, но тот чьи члены дрожат, с помощью костылей передвигается лучше, чем без них. И Моисей сказал Господу: "Сердце мое полно скорби, ибо народ мой погибнет. Ибо им не хватает знания и не способны понять они твоих заповедей. Они подобны малым детям, которые ещё не могут понять слов своего отца. Позволь мне, Господи, дать им другие законы, чтобы не погибли они. Если они не могут быть с тобой, Господи, пусть же не будут они против тебя, чтобы могли они поддержать себя, и когда время придет и созреют они для слов твоих, раскрой для них свои законы". И с этой целью разбил Моисей два куска камня, на которых были начертаны десять заповедей и вместо них дал десять раз по десять. Из этих десять раз по десять книжники и фарисеи сделали сто раз по десять заповедей. И они возложили невыносимую ношу на ваши плечи, такую, какую они сами не в силах вынести. Ибо чем ближе заповеди к Богу, тем меньше их нужно нам. И чем дальше они от Бога, тем больше их нужно нам. Поэтому законы фарисеев и книжников неисчислимы, законов Сына Человеческого семь, ангелов - три, Бога - один.
- Поэтому я учу вас лишь тем законам, которые вы можете понять, чтобы вы могли стать людьми и следовать семи законам Сына Человеческого. Тогда ангелы Отца Небесного также раскроют вам свои законы, чтобы святой дух Бога мог снизойти на вас и привести к его закону.
И все были изумлены его мудростью и спросили его:
- Продолжай, Учитель и обучи нас всем тем законам, которые мы можем воспринять.
И Иисус продолжал:
- Бог заповедовал нашим предкам: "Не убий". Но сердца их ожесточились, и они стали убивать. Тогда Моисей решил, что они не должны по крайней мере убивать людей и дозволил им убивать зверей. И тогда сердца ваших предков ожесточились еще больше, и стали они убивать людей, равно как и зверей. *Но я говорю вам, не убивайте ни людей, ни зверей, ни то, что станет пищей вашей*. Ибо если вы принимаете живую пищу, она наполняет вас жизнью, но если вы убиваете свою пищу, мертвая пища убьёт также и вас. Ибо жизнь происходит только от жизни, а от смерти всегда происходит смерть. Ибо всё, что убивает вашу пищу, также убивает и ваши тела. А всё, что убивает ваши тела, убивает также и ваши души. И тела ваши становятся тем, что есть пища ваша, равно как *дух ваш становится тем, что есть мысли ваши*. Потому не принимайте в пищу ничего, что было разрушено огнем, морозом или водой. Ибо обгоревшая, сгнившая или замороженная пища также сожжет, разложит или обморозит ваше тело. Не уподобляйтесь глупому землепашцу, который засеял свою землю проваренными, замороженными и сгнившими семенами. И когда пришла осень, ничего не уродилось на полях его. Огромно было его горе. Но будьте подобны землепашцу, который засеял свое поле живыми семенами, и поле его уродило живые колосья пшеницы, и в сотню раз больше, чем он посадил. Ибо истинно говорю вам, живите лишь огнем жизни и не готовьте пищу свою с помощью огня смерти, который убивает вашу пищу, ваши тела и также ваши души.

Всегда говорите ему есть со стола Матери нашей Земной, который ломится от ее даров: плодов древесных, трав полевых, молока доброй скотины и меда пчел. Пусть не призывает он силу Сатаны, поедая плоть скотины, ибо тот, кто убивает, брата своего убивает, а тот, кто ест плоть убиенных зверей, ест тело смерти. Велите ему готовить его еду огнем жизни, а не огнем смерти, ибо живые ангелы Бога живого служат лишь живым людям.

----------


## Макс_И

Тоже интересные и противоречивые пункты :

3. все движущееся,* что живет*, будет вам в пищу; как зелень травную даю вам все;
4. *только плоти с душею ее, с кровью ее, не ешьте;*
5. Я взыщу и вашу кровь, в которой жизнь ваша, взыщу ее от всякого зверя, взыщу также душу человека от руки человека, от руки брата его;
6. кто прольет кровь человеческую, того кровь прольется рукою человека: ибо человек создан по образу Божию…
(Книга Бытие 9:2-6)

Тут кто как трактует конешно и про кровь и про душу =). Но пункт  4 и пункт 3 противоречат. Да и пункт 5 говорит  об убийстве на мой взгляд =)
Интересно что в Евангелии от Ессеев эти места выглядят по смыслу иначе. Можно сравнить если есть желание.

----------


## romanovsky

> romanovsky, да Вы просто начните читать книжки для приличия. А то ведь такие замечания ну просто срамные...


Скорее всего, мы с вами разные книжки читаем, 
а при прочтении одних и тех же, 
разные выводы делаем...

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

По ответу 89: 3 и 4 и 5 не противоречат друг другу. Бог Ветхого Завета благословляет употребление в пищу мяса и запрещает употребление крови. Бог ВЗ говорит, что взыщет кровь человека от зверя и от другого человека. Я не знаю почему, но в представлении ветхозаветного человека кровь - это душа твари. Что интересно, запрет на кровь унаследован от тех ветхих представлений. Но в книге Бытия нет запрета на плоть животных. Хотя первоначальный замысел, если хотите - дизайн, действительно был иной.

Евангелие от ессеев - слишком плохой источник, чтобы его исследовать. Ведь Вам и мне не придет в голову изучать факты из земного пребывания Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху по источников сахаджиев, к примеру. Есть ведь парампары сахаджиев со своими гуру и пр., но мы их не берем в расчет по причине испорченности их учения против учения наших ачарьев, что мы считаем фактом и не требуем доказательства. Так же и в истории церкви есть причины и внутренняя логика, почему некоторые тексты были отвергнуты церковным сознанием и вошли в корпус текстов только как апокрифы. Т.е. даже не как "второканонические" тексты.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> Скорее всего, мы с вами разные книжки читаем, 
> а при прочтении одних и тех же, 
> разные выводы делаем...


Нет, это не так. Вы и я совершенно определенно читаем разные книжки.

----------


## romanovsky

> Тоже интересные и противоречивые пункты...


Библия - это сплошные противоречия, например:
христиане призывают к спасению души,
но единственное, что могут ответить на вопрос,
...а что такое душа...,
отвечают ...душа - это кровь...
Так что же они спасают?

----------


## romanovsky

> Вы и я совершенно определенно читаем разные книжки.


Кроме Бхагавадгиты, конечно...,
но выводы, в отношении её содержания,
делаем разные...
как и в отношении того,
что называется христианством.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> Библия - это сплошные противоречия, например:
> христиане призывают к спасению души,
> но единственное, что могут ответить на вопрос,
> ...а что такое душа...,
> отвечают ...душа - это кровь...
> Так что же они спасают?


Такое впечатление, будто Вы начитались Зенона Косидовского. Не обижайтесь.

----------


## romanovsky

> слишком плохой источник, чтобы его исследовать...


Существуют три источника достоверного знания:
*чувственное восприятие,
логический вывод,
мнение авторитетного источника...*
вы считаете Библию авторитетным источником?

----------


## romanovsky

> Такое впечатление, будто Вы начитались Зенона Косидовского. Не обижайтесь.


Я даже не знаю, кто это такой.
а Христианство перестало меня интересовать,
когда я перестал на него смотреть
...широко закрытыми глазами...

----------


## romanovsky

> Кто как считает,почему Иисус Христос сказал,что легче верблюду пройти через игольное ушко,чем богатому войти в Царствие Божее??


По сравнению с Биллом Гейтсом, я последний нищий...
но неужели нищета,
являющаяся следствием лени
и неумения продуктивно работать,
является пропуском
в какое-то там царство?

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> Существуют три источника достоверного знания:
> *чувственное восприятие,
> логический вывод,
> мнение авторитетного источника...*
> вы считаете Библию авторитетным источником?


Нет, я считаю, что Вы не понимаете содержание дискуссии.

----------


## romanovsky

> Нет...


Я задал вопрос о том, считаете ли вы Библию авторитетным источником,
вы ответили ...*нет*...
то есть для вас она не авторитетный источник,
я правильно вас понял?

----------


## romanovsky

> Вы не понимаете содержание дискуссии.


Тему дискуссии задала Милана
и вопрос касался текста Библии,
но если неизвестно:
_действительно ли авторство фразы принадлежит Христу,
правильно ли эта фраза переведена с еврейского на греческий и так далее..._
то какой смысл вдумываться в содержание этой фразы?

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> Я задал вопрос о том, считаете ли вы Библию авторитетным источником,
> вы ответили ...*нет*...
> то есть для вас она не авторитетный источник,
> я правильно вас понял?


Нет, неправильно. Вы ставите вопрос так, как он не ставился. Вы не улавливаете содержание дискуссии.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> Тему дискуссии задала Милана
> и вопрос касался текста Библии,
> но если неизвестно:
> _действительно ли авторство фразы принадлежит Христу,
> правильно ли эта фраза переведена с еврейского на греческий и так далее..._
> то какой смысл вдумываться в содержание этой фразы?


1. Принадлежит ли она Иисусу - это предмет веры. Есть Евангелие, в котором это написано. Что именно *так* написано в Евангелии, сомнений нет ввиду большого количества фактического материала. Что оно действительно принадлежит Иисусу - это предмет веры в то, что Евангелие действительно передает слова Иисуса. В пользу этой веры говорит множество мнений и суждений и пр., составляющее так называемое церковное предание.
2. Что оно *правильно переведено* с арамейского на греческий в Е. от Матфея - есть исследования. Коротко, такая фраза в целом когерентна многим факторам, в т.ч. религиозному опыту евреев. 
В одной версии заповеди блаженства "нищие", в другом "нищие духом". "Духом" - это добавление, без которого эллинской среде это высказывание было бы непонятно. Но еврею понятно, почему "нищему". Кстати, ученики Иисуса поняли эту заповедь без проблем. Никто не спрашивал "а что это значит?". Зато спрашивали о смысле притч, которые нам понятны без разъяснения.

Смысл же этой фразы такой, как я указал. Можете заняться исследованием - убедитесь.

----------


## Дамир

Чем библия авторитетна, этим что ли ??

Второзаконие: 
« 4.1. Итак, Израиль, слушай постановления и законы, которые я [сегодня] научаю вас исполнять, дабы вы были живы [и размножились], и пошли и наследовали ту землю, которую Господь, Бог отцов ваших, даёт вам [в наследие]; 
23.19. Не отдавай в рост брату твоему ни серебра, ни хлеба, ни чего-либо другого, что можно отдавать в рост; 
23.20. ИНОЗЕМЦУ ОТДАВАЙ В РОСТ, а брату твоему не отдавай в рост, чтобы Господь Бог твой благословил тебя во всём, что делается руками твоими НА ЗЕМЛЕ, В КОТОРУЮ ТЫ ИДЁШЬ, ЧТОБЫ ОВЛАДЕТЬ ЕЮ; 
28.12. и будешь давать взаймы многим народам, а сам не будешь брать взаймы [И БУДЕШЬ ГОСПОДСТВОВАТЬ НАД МНОГИМИ НАРОДАМИ, а они над тобою не будут господствовать]» 
Книга Пророка Исаия: 
«60.10. Тогда сыновья иноземцев будут строить стены твои, и цари их – служить тебе;… 
60.11. И будут отверсты врата твои, не будут затворяться ни днём, ни ночью, ЧТОБЫ ПРИНОСИМО БЫЛО К ТЕБЕ ДОСТОЯНИЕ НАРОДОВ, и приводимы были цари их. 
60.12. ИБО НАРОДЫ И ЦАРСТВА, КОТОРЫЕ НЕ ЗАХОТЯТ СЛУЖИТЬ ТЕБЕ, ПОГИБНУТ, И ТАКИЕ НАРОДЫ СОВЕРШЕННО ИСТРЕБЯТСЯ.»

----------


## Светлана )

> 1. Принадлежит ли она Иисусу - это предмет веры. Есть Евангелие, в котором это написано. Что именно *так* написано в Евангелии, сомнений нет ввиду большого количества фактического материала...


Просветите, пожалуйста. Приведите фактический материал, доказывающий это.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

2 chaytanya:
По первой части ответа 85: Что вегетарианская диета здоровее мясной - знали еще и во время ВЗ.

По второй части ответа 85: надо разбирать каждую цитату отдельно. На все ответить нереально.

По ответу 86: Первая глава книги Бытия о первоначальном дизайне человека. Не забывайте, что после произошло катастрофическое событие для этого первоначального дизайна: грех вошел в человека, испортил его, и человек стал смертным.

Шрила Прабхупада говорил о вайшнавском понимании заповеди не убий. Для библейского человека жизнь животного не священна так же, как священна жизнь человека. Для вайшнавского миропонимания иначе. А для джайнов с их панпсихизмом и капля воды одухотворена. (Однако, с таким представлением они почему-то обесценили жизнь человека.)

О душе: В ВЗ слово "душа" для животных и человека одно и то же - נפֶש душа (1. жизнь; 2. живое существо, животное, человек; мн.ч. люди; 3. личность). Т.о., в этом Вы и я согласны.




> По идее все эти представления делятся всего лишь на две категории : истинные и ложные. Все остальное вроде как ярлыки. Бог один и Истина одна. =)


Верно. И с такой позиции мы можем говорить о ложности представлений Библии. А не о том, что из Библии были удалены предписания о вегетарианстве.

Монахи воздерживаются от мяса - это факт. Но если попробовать скопировать их диету, особенно диету великих подвижников, то будет либо катастрофический вред здоровью, либо повод для тщеславия (это еще хуже). Можно почитать о диете Дхрувы Махараджа, например. Ясно, что такое описание не о пользе сухих листьев. Отшельничество - это вообще очень опасный путь. Очень жестокий, узкий, но самый короткий. Это такая внутренняя работа, что человек может стать духовным инвалидом, если нет адхикара и наставника. Анартхи будут так нападать на подвижника, что сломаться легко. 
К слову, Господь Чайтанья соглашался останавливаться в доме того, кто повторял в день лакх Святых Имен. Это правило? Или тот факт, что в Индии есть вайшнавы, повторяющие три лакха в сутки - это правило и для нас?

Бог ВЗ пресыщен всесожжениями: так же и соблюдение закона моисеева выродилось в "бремена неудобоносимые" и забвением того, ради кого они исполнялись - Бога. Богу противен ритуал без чувства.

Если кратко, то все свидетельства мимо цели.

----------


## Светлана )

> ...
> Бог ВЗ пресыщен всесожжениями: так же и соблюдение закона моисеева выродилось в "бремена неудобоносимые" и забвением того, ради кого они исполнялись - Бога. Богу противен ритуал без чувства.
> 
> Если кратко, то все свидетельства мимо цели.


Т.е. Вы полагаете, что Бог не точно выражается, Он имел ввиду не это: 

«…Я пресыщен всесожжениями овнов и туком откормленного скота, и крови тельцов и агнцев и козлов не хочу». Исаия 1:11
 «…и когда вы умножаете моления ваши, Я не слышу: ваши руки полны крови». Исаия 1:15

а имел ввиду всесожжения скота без должных чувств?

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> Просветите, пожалуйста. Приведите фактический материал, доказывающий это.


 :blink: 
Шутите? Одних папирусов 127 штук. Унциалов 309. А минускулов 2862. Присовокупите к этому толкования отцов церкви.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> Т.е. Вы полагаете, что Бог не точно выражается, Он имел ввиду не это: 
> 
> «…Я пресыщен всесожжениями овнов и туком откормленного скота, и крови тельцов и агнцев и козлов не хочу». Исаия 1:11
>  «…и когда вы умножаете моления ваши, Я не слышу: ваши руки полны крови». Исаия 1:15
> 
> а имел ввиду всесожжения скота без должных чувств?


Нет, не так. Вы спешите писать, не потратив достаточно времени на почитать.
Я полагаю, что то, как еврейский народ выполнял заповеди ветхозаветного Бога, в итоге привело Бога к тому, что он обратился к народу через пророка с такими словами. Он-таки не хочет больше такой жертвы. И отсутствие у иудеев храма говорит об этом ярче всего. Пост-ветхозаветный вывод еврейского религиозного опыта результирован словами 50 псалма: "...ибо если бы захотел жертвы, дал бы ее. Но ты всесожжения не благоволишь. Жертва Богу дух сокрушен..." Есть определенная эволюция откровения, раскрываемого евреям. Но это не про вегетарианство. Увы. Есть только основания говорить о полной лживости или испорченности откровения Библии. Но не об исключении вегетарианства из нее.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> Я даже не знаю, кто это такой.


Это был человек, который вообразил, что он библейский критик. Пользовался популярностью и издавался в рубрике "библиотека атеиста". Ставил проблемы примерно как Вы. Но его покупали, тем не менее.

----------


## romanovsky

> Это был человек, который вообразил, что он библейский критик...


А я Библию перестал читать приблизительно в 1993 году,
когда стал изучать санскрит...
Вы уберите и Библии чудеса, и что останется?
Когда кто-то 
для поддержания авторитетности своих высказываний
свершает чудеса,
я тут же вспоминаю песенку из детского фильма
...ему покажешь медный грош
и делай с ним что хош...

----------


## romanovsky

> ...чем богатому войти в Царствие Божее??


А что это такое ...Царствие Божее...?
Может быть, покажи нам его,
так туда никто и не захочет...
Я не шучу.

----------


## Светлана )

> Шутите? Одних папирусов 127 штук. Унциалов 309. А минускулов 2862. Присовокупите к этому толкования отцов церкви.


Ну что сможете, просветите поконкретнее!

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

Светлана), да Вы понимаете ли, что спрашиваете?  :smilies:  Предлагаете, чтобы я кратко прочитал курс пары семестров ПСТГУ или МДА?  :smilies: 
Black, David Alan. New Testament Textual Criticism : A Concise Guide. Grand Rapids, MI.: Baker Books, 1994 - очень хорошее краткое введение в проблематику.
Epp, Eldon Jay, and Gordon D. Fee. Studies in the Theory and Method of New Testament Textual Criticism. Grand Rapids, MI.: Eerdmans, 1993 - серьезная работа текстологов.
D.C. Parker. An Introduction to the New Testament Manuscripts and Their Texts. Cambridge University Press. - более-менее популярное изложение.
Comfort, Philip Wesley, and David P. Barrett. The Text of the Earliest New Testament Greek Manuscripts. A corrected, enlarged ed. of The complete text of the earliest New Testament manuscripts. Wheaton, Ill.: Tyndale House, 2001 - очень хорошая работа.
Б.Мецгер. Текстология Нового Завета - популярное и простое изложение, как чтение на досуге.
Д.Гатри. Введение в Новый Завет - краткая характеристика и очень простое введение в тему.
Bruce M. Metzger. The Text of the New Testament. Its Transmission, Corruption, and Restoration. Oxford. At the Clarendon Press. - Кажется, это оригинал "Текстологии Нового Завета". Интересно открыть ради ссылок, хотя многие в Интернете не находятся. Есть список папирусов, хотя и не всех.

Из русских дореволюционных библеистов можно посоветовать Глубоковского.

----------


## Сева

Дхрува махарадж был чистым преданным и царем. У него были горы золота и миллионы слуг. Он ушел на Вайкунтху.

У Махараджа Йудхиштхиры было столько золота что ему было даже трудно его считать. Он - чистый преданный с Вайкунтхи.

Махарадж Дашаратха был императором.

Притху махарадж был императором всей земли и совершил 99 ашвамедха ягьий доказав царям всего мира свое превосходство.

Шрила Прабхупада имел 108 дворцов по всему миру и тысячи слуг. Ему Господь так и сказал - я дам тебе дворцы слуг и все необходимое, ты только книги напиши и возвращайся ко мне на Голоку.

Драупади была одной из самых красивых женщин.
Бхима был самым сильным воином.
Арджуна был лучшим лучником в мире.

Мне продолжать?

----------


## Сева

Сатьябхама и Рукмини были самыми красивыми женщинами и жили в сумасшедшей роскоши каждая в своем персональном дворце из драгоценных камней.
Они - чистые преданные.

Да и во Вриндаване там тоже миллионы коров, дворцы и слуги у Нанды махараджа и Вришабхану махараджа.
Золота и жемчуга как грязи.

----------


## Макс_И

> Шрила Прабхупада говорил о вайшнавском понимании заповеди не убий. *Для библейского человека жизнь животного не священна так же, как священна жизнь человека*. Для вайшнавского миропонимания иначе. А для джайнов с их панпсихизмом и капля воды одухотворена. (Однако, с таким представлением они почему-то обесценили жизнь человека.)


Это не верно  :smilies: 
 Христос сказал - Не убий. Все остальное это ваши собственные выдумки и толкования. Он не сказал не убивай человека. Если бы Он хотел скахать не убивай человека - он бы так и скахал. 




> Шрила Прабхупада говорил о вайшнавском понимании заповеди не убий.


 Нет никакого вайшнавского понимания. И буддисты и христиане и "вайшнавы" умрут - не зависимо от своих представлений. 
слово вайшнав означает - тот кто поклоняется Богу...........

 Шрила Прабхупада - представитель Бога, того самого которого представвлял Иисус Христос. И если Шрила Прабхупада говорит что заповедь Не убий означает не убивай никого то так оно и есть. 






> Верно. И с такой позиции мы можем говорить о ложности представлений Библии. А не о том, что из Библии были удалены предписания о вегетарианстве.


Из заповеди не убий следует вегетерианство. Кроме того известно что множество христиан были вегетерианцами. В особенности *ранние* 
Из всего этого следует что заповедь истолкована  не верно и можно хоть еще миллионы томов спекуляций понаписать =). Бестолку 8)




> И с такой позиции мы можем говорить о ложности представлений Библии


 Тоесть Бог специально послал лжепророков чтобы они дали ложные законы и привели народы в ад ??   :smilies:

----------


## Сева

Если человек хочет использовать богатство для своего тела это называется кармой.
Если человек думает что богатство это плохо то такое мышление называется маявадой.
Если человек использует богатство для служения Кришне или Раме это называется бхакти.

В одной лекции слышал от Прабхупады что Арджуна хотел себе царство. Но при этом у Арджуны есть отношения с Кришной, а это значит что он делал все абсолютно правильно.

----------


## Макс_И

> По ответу 86: Первая глава книги Бытия о первоначальном дизайне человека. Не забывайте, что после произошло катастрофическое событие для этого первоначального дизайна: грех вошел в человека, испортил его, и человек стал смертным.


что пищеварение изменилось ?? мертвая плоть вдруг стало пригодна в пищу а убийство перестало быть грехом ? 




> Первая глава книги Бытия о первоначальном дизайне человека


ну...=) Там о вегетерианстве...




> Не забывайте, что после произошло катастрофическое событие для этого первоначального дизайна: грех вошел в человека, испортил его, и человек стал смертным


В Библии такого нет  :sed: . Интересно о чем вы ? О каком дизайне ? таком что позволяет содержать бойни ??




> Монахи воздерживаются от мяса - это факт.


Христос сказал не убий не для монахов а для всех.




> Можно почитать о диете Дхрувы Махараджа. Ясно, что такое описание не о пользе сухих листьев.


 На нем такая диета отразилась с пользой и для здоровья в том числе. Есть более мягкий вариант этой диеты - сыроедение =).

----------


## Макс_И

> Сообщение от Светлана )  
> Просветите, пожалуйста. Приведите фактический материал, доказывающий это.
> 
> Шутите? Одних папирусов 127 штук. Унциалов 309. А минускулов 2862. Присовокупите к этому толкования отцов церкви.


 В доказательство обычно приводят цитату из шастры =). А не ссылку на чьи то толкования и тома спекуляций... Кришна о таких говорит - майа пахрита гьяна.
 Те чье знание украдено иллюзией.  :smilies: 






> Ярослав Семенов
> По первой части ответа 85: Что вегетарианская диета здоровее мясной - знали еще и во время ВЗ.





> Ярослав Семенов
> Что касается якобы вегетарианства в христианстве, логика мышления новичка проста - если сейчас в христианстве нет предписания соблюдать вегетарианскую диету, то это значит, что данное предписание было удалено, цензурировано и пр.


Нууу...?? =). Значит: "вегетарианская диета здоровее мясной - знали еще и во время ВЗ". 

 А вы пишите нет предписания...А если посмореть многие христиане следовали этой диете, даже недавние. Я вам привел личный пример из жизни. Про бабульку =)




> К слову, Господь Чайтанья соглашался останавливаться в доме того, кто повторял в день лакх Святых Имен. Это правило? Или тот факт, что в Индии есть вайшнавы, повторяющие три лакха в сутки - это правило и для нас?


 Там был просто пример, все таки те подвижники были вегетерианцами. Я не утверждал что все сразу должны на коренья и плоды перейти =)
 К слову Христос сказал - *Не убий* для всех =). А питаться фруктами овощами злаками молоком зеленью - это то что Бог дал человеку в пищу. Но не мертвую плоть. Питаться плотью человека, кошек, собак, и любой другой мертвечиной) - это невежественно и безбожно =). 

Вне зависимости от того как это толкуют какие нить невежественные безбожники  :smilies: 


29. И сказал Бог: вот, *Я дал вам всякую траву, сеющую семя, какая есть на всей земле, и всякое дерево, у которого плод древесный, сеющий семя; — вам сие будет в пищу;*
30. а всем зверям земным, и всем птицам небесным, и всякому пресмыкающемуся по земле, в котором *душа живая*, дал Я всю зелень травную в пищу. И стало так.

----------


## Макс_И

> Бог ВЗ пресыщен всесожжениями: так же и соблюдение закона моисеева выродилось в "бремена неудобоносимые" и забвением того, ради кого они исполнялись - Бога. Богу противен ритуал без чувства.





> Если кратко, то *все свидетельства мимо цели*.


*«Режущий вола — то же, что убивающий человека». Исаия 66:3*

Здесь убийство вола приравнено к убийству человека.... Значит в цель =)...

«…Я пресыщен всесожжениями овнов и туком откормленного скота,* и крови* тельцов и агнцев и козлов *не хочу*». Исаия 1:11
«Не будь между упивающимися вином, между пресыщающимися мясом». Притчи 23:20

 Раз отрицается мясная диета значит советуется вегетерианская.... :smilies: 




> Есть только основания говорить о полной лживости или испорченности откровения Библии. Но не об исключении вегетарианства из нее.


для меня это одно и то же...=) Что было не угодно убрали. Оставили то что было угодно) так чтобы это еще можно было истолковать опять же в угоду себе  =)

----------


## Макс_И

> По сравнению с Биллом Гейтсом, я последний нищий...
> но неужели нищета,
> являющаяся следствием лени
> и неумения продуктивно работать,
> является пропуском
> в какое-то там царство?


Нет - нищета не является билетом в духовный мир =). Но вот привязанность к материальным богатством является дисквалификацией....

Шримад Бхагаватам 1.8.26:

джанмаишварйа-шрута-шрибхир
эдхамана-мадах пуман
наивархатй абхидхатум ваи
твам акинчана-гочарам

джанма - рождение; аишварйа - богатство; шрута - образование; шрибхих - обладание красотой; эдхамана - непрерывно возрастающие; мадах - опьянение; пуман - человек; на - никогда; эва - когда-либо; архати - заслуживает; абхидхатум - обращаться с чувством; ваи - несомненно; твам - к Тебе; акинчана-гочарам - тому, к кому легко приблизиться материально неимущему человеку.

*О мой Господь, достичь Тебя легко лишь тому, у кого нет ничего материального*. Тот же, кто стоит на пути [материального] прогресса, пытаясь улучшить свою жизнь знатным происхождением, огромным богатством, хорошим образованием и телесной красотой, не может искренне обратиться к Тебе.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Преуспевать в материальном отношении - значит родиться в аристократической семье, владеть большим богатством, иметь хорошее образование и привлекательную внешность. Материалисты помешаны на этих мирских богатствах, и это называется прогрессом материальной цивилизации. Но когда человек завладевает этими мирскими богатствами, его опьяняет обладание временной собственностью и охватывает ложная гордость. В итоге такие самодовольные материалисты не могут обратиться к Господу с неподдельной искренностью, произнося: «О Говинда, о Кришна!» В шастрах говорится, что если грешник произнесет святое имя Господа хотя бы один раз, он избавится от такого количества грехов, какое он даже не в состоянии совершить. Такова сила святого имени Господа. В этих словах нет ни малейшего преувеличения. Святое имя Господа действительно обладает таким могуществом. Но важно еще и качество произнесения. Оно зависит от того, что мы чувствуем, произнося святое имя. Беспомощный человек может с большим чувством призносить святое имя Господа, но материально преуспевающий человек не способен произносить святое имя с той же искренностью. Самодовольный материалист может случайно произнести святое имя Господа, но не способен делать это с должным чувством. Следовательно, четыре столпа материального прогресса: 1) знатное происхождение, 2) богатство, 3) хорошее образование, 4) привлекательность и красота являются своего рода препятствиями на пути духовного прогресса. Материальная оболочка чистой духовной души - это ее внешнее проявление, так же, как жар - внешний признак болезни в теле. Как правило, больного лечат, понижая, а не повышая температуру его тела. Иногда бывает, что духовно развитый человек становится нищим в материальном отношении. Это не должно обескураживать. Напротив, эта нищета, как и снижение температуры тела, - хороший признак. Принципом жизни должно стать стремление понижать степень материального опьянения, которое вводит человека во все большее и большее заблуждение относительно цели его жизни. А люди, погрязшие в иллюзии, недостойны вступить в царство Бога.

----------


## Макс_И

> По ответу 89: *3 и 4 и 5 не противоречат друг другу*. Бог Ветхого Завета благословляет употребление в пищу мяса и запрещает употребление крови. Бог ВЗ говорит, что взыщет кровь человека от зверя и от другого человека. Я не знаю почему, но в представлении ветхозаветного человека кровь - это душа твари. Что интересно, запрет на кровь унаследован от тех ветхих представлений. Но в книге Бытия нет запрета на плоть животных. Хотя первоначальный замысел, если хотите - дизайн, действительно был иной.


а вот и нет =)

3. все движущееся, что живет, будет вам в пищу; как зелень травную даю вам все;
4. только плоти с душею ее, с кровью ее, не ешьте;




> Бог Ветхого Завета благословляет употребление в пищу мяса и запрещает употребление крови


4. только *плоти* с душею ее, с кровью ее, не ешьте;

Это ваше собственное толкование =). Библия в этом месте говорит : ПЛОТИ не ешьте а не крови. С душею...

Из Библии : плоть без души не бывает :
30. а *ВСЕМ* зверям земным, и всем птицам небесным, и всякому пресмыкающемуся по земле, *в котором* *душа живая*, дал Я всю зелень травную в пищу. И стало так.

 На самом деле плоть и без крови не бывает... там капиляры и все такое...Фарисеи и книжники в угоду своим желудкам могут демонстрировать глупости, но не Бог...Даже если Он как вы пишите Ветхо-зАветный...

Пункты противоречат друг другу. На лицо подделка.




> Но в книге Бытия нет запрета на плоть животных. Хотя первоначальный замысел  если хотите - дизайн, действительно был иной.


Этот замысел не изменился и до сих пор. Практический опыт подтверждает его... Замысел или закон Бога - всегда был один, он никогда не изменялся. Все остальное это ложь =).  
Священное писание должно указывать человеку на ЖИВУЮ ИСТИНУ. Если практический опыт показывает одно а в книге другое, значит книга врет =). Когда пришел Иисус он отменил все чему тогда следовали. Фактически Он назвал все это ложным.

----------


## Макс_И

> Евангелие от ессеев - слишком плохой источник, чтобы его исследовать.


Вы его не читали, чтобы о нем судить. Клизмы вначале приводили =). Как буд-то там все 4 книги о клизмах =). 
Действительно ваше право не доверять сомнительной литературе. Если нет доверия то так и надо писать - не доверяю. Зачем писать выдумки ?... 

В пример несовершенного суждения приведу как судили Бхагавад Гиту в Томске прошлой осенью-зимой. Ее даже не открывали. Ничего не прочитали. Пару стихов выдернули с сайта Дворкина и понеслась... Я в общем то и не настаиваю. =) Просто думаю что судить чего не знаешь это не правильно.

Все идеи вытекающие из Евангелия от Ессеев находят свое подтверждение в Шримад Бхагаватам и в Бхагавад Гите. Масса идей не доступные человеческому восприятию.




> Ведь Вам и мне не придет в голову изучать факты из земного пребывания Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху по источников сахаджиев, к примеру.


Если я вижу что в канонической Библии ложь, то я открываю АПОКРИФ.... как есть...
 В Книгах Шрилы Прабхупады я лжи не нашел. Есть очень мелкие неточности в особенностях перевода, но не более. Поэтому изучать сахаджиев в голову не приходит...




> Есть ведь парампары сахаджиев со своими гуру и пр., но мы их не берем в расчет по причине испорченности их учения против учения наших ачарьев, что мы считаем фактом и не требуем доказательства. Так же и в истории церкви есть причины и внутренняя логика, почему некоторые тексты были отвергнуты церковным сознанием и вошли в корпус текстов только как апокрифы. Т.е. даже не как "второканонические" тексты


Кали Юга - эпоха повальной лжи и деградации. Слепо верить ничему нельзя, приходится все проверять и смотреть все точки зрения) иначе я бы так и сидел ... читая  молитву перед вкушением мяса...

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> К слову Христос сказал - *Не убий* для всех =).


Вот это пишут обычно те, кто не читает или читает не по порядку. Дорогой chaytanya, не убий - это не Иисус сказал. Это еще ветхозаветная заповедь. Вы со мной пытаетесь полемизировать, но при этом совершаете логические ошибки - намеренно или нечаянно. Вы спрашиваете - я отвечаю. Но если Вы не читаете ответ, то мне как-то уже неинтересно продолжать. Вы думаете мне интересно спорить вот в таком тоне?

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> В доказательство обычно приводят цитату из шастры =). А не ссылку на чьи то толкования и тома спекуляций...


Чтобы Вам, chaytanya, было пояснее и попонятнее, *я напишу что-то, что не считаю правдой*. (Уважаемые модераторы, проявите, пожалуйста, зрелость и не спешите причислить к нарушениям правил форума). Что оттенить Ваше собственное суждение против того, что, надеюсь, Вам дорого.

_Комментарии на Бхагавад-гиту Шрилы Вишванатхи Чакраварти Тхакура - это человеческие спекуляции._

Хотя, знаете, я даже не уверен, поняли ли Вы отсылку к толкованиям отцов церкви. Если нет, то посмотрите годы жизни Иоанна Златоуста и загляните в его толкование на Матфея. Он-таки признает за Иисусом слова, о которых была речь.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> Вы его не читали, чтобы о нем судить. Клизмы вначале приводили =). Как буд-то там все 4 книги о клизмах =). 
> Действительно ваше право не доверять сомнительной литературе. Если нет доверия то так и надо писать - не доверяю. Зачем писать выдумки ?...


Понимаете, какое дело - евангелие от ессеев не выдумка. Потому что оно не маскируется под что-то аутентичное. Оно просто несет околесицу, не имеющую отношение к НЗ и учению Иисуса. Сомнительной литературке я действительно не доверяю. Если надо почитать апокрифы, я почитаю те апокрифы, которые являются апокрифами и издаются с той частью, которую называют канонической.

Хотите, я приведу ссылки из текстов сахаджиев и Вы не заметите подделку? Т.е. все будет по-вайшнавски вполне. Для Вас. А вот пандиты как некоторые из старших преданных тут или такие, как Враджендра Кумар прабху (он, по-моему, сердцем смотрит) увидят. Только боюсь, я отправлюсь в бан по причине пропаганды учения, искажающего вайшнавское учение, как оно изложено в книгах Шрилы Прабхупады. Так вот: я хоть и не занимаюсь изучением христианства профессионально, но грубую подделку замечу. В триадологии - да, пропущу. Так как эта часть слишком сложная. А грубую замечу.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> Замысел или закон Бога - всегда был один, он никогда не изменялся. Все остальное это ложь =).


Ясно. Вы не читатель, Вы писатель. 
Ответ на вопрос топик-стартера дан. Из темы выхожу.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> В доказательство обычно приводят цитату из шастры =). А не ссылку на чьи то толкования и тома спекуляций... Кришна о таких говорит - майа пахрита гьяна.
>  Те чье знание украдено иллюзией.


Да, кстати, chaytanya, если взять описание жизни нескольких отцов церкви, то они попадают под определение "садху". Вы пренебрежительно и оптом отозвались о них "чьи то толкования и тома спекуляций". Таким образом, Вы только что совершили то, что называют садху-нинда. Пока Вы не избавитесь от такого умонастроения, Вам будет закрыт доступ к шуддха-наме и будет только нама-абхаса.

----------


## Светлана )

> Светлана), да Вы понимаете ли, что спрашиваете?  Предлагаете, чтобы я кратко прочитал курс пары семестров ПСТГУ или МДА? ...


Да просто достаточно цитат из Священных писаний + почему этот перевод авторитетный.

----------


## romanovsky

Хотя моё сообщение будет отклонением от темы которую начала Милана, однако:
Вот тут постоянно пишут не убий и всякое такое... в то же духе,
и у меня создаётся впечатление
 что вот этих текстов из Гиты (ВТОРАЯ ГЛАВА) участники не читали:

_19	Кто ЭТОГО хозяина тела считает убийцей, и кто предполагает, что ЕГО можно убить, - оба они не понимают, что ОН не убивает, и не может быть убитым. 
20	ОН не рождается и не умирает когда-либо, не возникая не возникнет, и ни что-нибудь в этом духе…, ЭТОТ  древнейший – не рождён, постоянен, вечен, ОН не гибнет в гибнущем теле. 
21	Кто признаёт существование ЭТОГО неуничтожимого, вечного, не рождённого, неисчезающего…, каким же образом эта личность, о Партха, кого-то губит, кого-то убивает?
22	Подобно тому, как выбрасывая старую одежду, человек берёт другую – новую, точно так же оставляя изношенные тела, воплощённый попадает в другие – новые. 
23	ЕГО не разрубают мечи, ЕГО не сжигает огонь, ЕГО не смачивает вода, не иссушает ветер. 
24	ОН не рассекаем, ОН не сжигаем, а также не смачиваем и не иссушаем, постоянен, всюду проникающий, стабильный, 

30	О! Потомок Бхараты, ЭТОТ хозяин тела, пребывающий в теле каждого существа, не может быть убит, потому-то, тебе не следует переживать об участи каких-либо существ._

Перевод мой.
Так о каком убийстве вы говорите ссылаясь на Библию.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

:stena:  Только ради Вас, Светлана).
Отсылаю Вас к Textus Receptus http://www.imbf.org/bible/juromsky.pdf
и подстрочному русскому переводу http://www.superbook.org/UBS/MT/mt19.htm
так как я не могу написать тут по-гречески, а русскую транскрипцию не очень уважаю.

Что такое Textus Receptus Вам придется разобраться самостоятельно. Как он связан с папирусами, унциалами, минускулами, лекционариями, а также с толкованиями отцов церкви (и собственно с традицией толкования) - Вам придется разобраться самостоятельно, краткий список литературы я дал. Что такое superbook.com и тексты, опубликованные на нем, Вам придется разобраться самостоятельно. 

Я понимаю - Вы женщина, вайшнави, и Вы не обязаны разбираться в какой-то другой религиозной традиции и поэтому просите простой ответ. Но тема не такая простая, чтобы я мог дать Вам простой ответ на Ваш непростой вопрос. Я не разбираюсь в теме так профессионально, чтобы огромный массив уместить в несколько абзацев. Так умеют только профессора МДА, наверное. Но я с ними не общаюсь регулярно и не могу попросить тех преподавателей, которых знаю, чтобы сделали мне такой краткий обзор темы - кроме преподавательской работы они служат в храмах и обычно для такого общения не доступны. Поэтому моя помощь в ответе ограничится только тем маленьким списком, который дал. Простите.

Да и почему Вас интересует именно это высказывание Иешуа? (простите, я все время переключаюсь с одного на другое написание этого имени) Оно очень простое, его контекст понятен, его толкование тоже (что это не абсолютное требования бедности). Есть другие, более скандальные и непонятные высказывания Иешуа. А это - довольно простое.
Откланиваюсь  :dandavat:  и выхожу  :vedma:  и на прощание  :pyatak:  .

----------


## romanovsky

> Да, кстати, chaytanya, если взять описание жизни нескольких отцов церкви, то они попадают под определение "садху"...


 Было бы удивительно,
если бы в описании жизни того,
кто признан святым
или даже ...отцом церкви...
попала правда...
Вспомните, как описывается жизнь
"махатмы" Ленина коммунистами,
и как она описывается в дневниках
его современников...
Так вам и напишу правду католики и православные...

----------


## Светлана )

[QUOTE=Ярослав Семенов;90183...
Что такое Textus Receptus Вам придется разобраться самостоятельно. Как он связан с папирусами, унциалами, минускулами, лекционариями, а также с толкованиями отцов церкви (и собственно с традицией толкования) - Вам придется разобраться самостоятельно, краткий список литературы я дал...[/QUOTE]
 :cry:

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> 


Вот Вам в утешение:
 :pooh_birth_day: 
(если честно, я опасаюсь, что придет строгий, но справедливый и терпеливый Лакшмана Прана прабху, и начнет думать на тему пропаганды мной чужих учений. плюс обстановка дискуссии мне не нравится)

----------


## Макс_И

> 30	О! Потомок Бхараты, ЭТОТ хозяин тела, пребывающий в теле каждого существа, не может быть убит, потому-то, тебе не следует переживать об участи каких-либо существ.
> 
> Перевод мой.
> Так о каком убийстве вы говорите ссылаясь на Библию.



*Убитые* им животные рождаются там в облике свирепых хищников руру и разрывают его на части, причиняя ему страшную боль. Того, кто варит живьем зверей и птиц, посланцы Ямараджи тащат в ад Кумбхипака и там бросают в котел с кипящим маслом. Человек, убивший брахмана, попадает в ад Каласутра. Гладкая медная поверхность этой планеты раскалена, как сковорода, и убийца брахмана мучится там много лет. 

Тот, кто, не имея на то права, безжалостно *истребляет* лесных зверей и птиц, попадает в ад Пранародха, а кто *убивает* животных под видом религиозных жертвенных обрядов, — в ад Вишасана

Представитель высшего сословия (брахман, кшатрий или вайшья), который держит собак, мулов или ослов и отправляется с ними на охоту, чтобы просто ради забавы *убивать* диких зверей и птиц, после смерти попадает в ад под названием Пранародха. Там слуги Ямараджи ставят грешника вместо мишени и пронзают его стрелами.
КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Многие аристократы на Западе держат собак и лошадей специально, чтобы выезжать на охоту. Да и не только на Западе — в странах Востока в Кали-югу бессмысленное *убийство* диких зверей и птиц тоже стало излюбленным развлечением знати. Долг представителей высших сословий (брахманов, кшатриев и вайшьев) — совершенствоваться в познании Брахмана и помогать подняться на этот уровень шудрам. Если же они, позабыв о своем долге, проводят время на охоте, их ждет наказание, описанное в этом стихе. Помощники Ямараджи пронзают таких грешников стрелами, а потом еще бросают их в океан гноя, мочи и испражнений, о котором говорилось в предыдущем стихе.


ТЕКСТ 12
эвам эва махараураво йатра нипатитам пурушам кравйада нама руравас там кравйена гхатайанти йах кевалам дехамбхарах.
эвам — так; эва — несомненно; маха-рауравах — ад, называемый Махараурава; йатра — куда; нипатитам — упавшего; пурушам — человека; кравйадах нама — те, которых называют кравьядами; руравах — руру; там — его (приговоренного); кравйена — чтобы пожирать его плоть; *гхатайанти — убивают*; йах — который; кевалам — только; дехамбхарах — заботящийся о своем теле.

человека, который поддерживает существование своего тела ценой жизни или благополучия других, неизбежно ждет наказание в аду Махараурава. Там на него набрасываются свирепые кравьяды (разновидность руру). Они рвут грешника на куски и пожирают его плоть.

человек, виновный *в убийстве* *брахмана*, попадает на адскую планету Каласутра. Эта планета, окружность которой равна 10 000 йоджан, целиком состоит из меди. Ее поверхность постоянно раскалена: снизу ее нагревает огонь, а сверху — палящее солнце. В этом аду убийца брахмана жестоко страдает, сгорая как снаружи, так и изнутри. Снаружи его жгут солнечные лучи и огонь, пылающий под поверхностью планеты, а изнутри он сгорает от голода и жажды. Измученный грешник не знает покоя: он то ложится, то садится, то вскакивает, то мечется из стороны в сторону. Его страдания будут продолжаться много тысяч лет — столько, сколько волосков на теле животного.

Но лучшие из людей — брахманы, кшатрии и вайшьи — наделены развитым сознанием, и им хорошо известно, какую боль испытывает существо, когда его убивают. Если человек, обладая знанием, *лишает жизни* или калечит неразумных существ, не способных отдавать себе отчет в своих поступках, он, безусловно, совершает грех. Верховный Господь наказывает такого грешника, низвергая его в ад под названием Андхакупа, где на него нападают птицы, звери, рептилии, комары, вши, черви, мухи и все прочие существа, которым он за свою жизнь причинил страдания. Они набрасываются на него со всех сторон, лишая его сна и покоя, отчего он, измученный, вынужден постоянно блуждать во тьме этого ада. Таким образом, попав в Андхакупу, грешник испытывает те же страдания, что и низшие существа.




> Так о каком убийстве вы говорите ссылаясь на Библию


О том за которое отправляют в ад. О котором говрится в Шримад Бхагаватам. Не только в приведенном отрывке здесь из Описания адских планет, просто об этом прежде всего.

И о том о котором говорил Шрила Прабхупада :

Шрила Прабхупада. *Иисус Христос говорил: «Не убий»*. Почему же христиане убивают животных?
Кардинал Даниэлю. Конечно, в христианстве запрещено убивать, но мы считаем, что жизнь человека отличается от жизни животного. Человеческая жизнь священна, так как человек создан по образу и подобию Бога, и потому убивать людей запрещено.
Шрила Прабхупада. Но в Библии не говорится: «Не убивай людей». Там сказано шире: «Не убий».
Кардинал Даниэлю. Мы полагаем, что только человеческая жизнь священна.
Шрила Прабхупада. Это ваше собственное толкование. Заповедь гласит: «Не убий».
Кардинал Даниэлю. Человеку необходимо убивать животных, чтобы есть.
Шрила Прабхупада. Нет. Человек может питаться злаками, овощами, фруктами и молоком.

То что душа вечная это все и так тут понимают. В Библии эти представления тоже имеются - что никто на самом деле не может быть убит. И что смерти нет. Иисус учил о жизни вечной...

----------


## Макс_И

> Дорогой chaytanya, не убий - это не Иисус сказал.


Это не важно кто сказал. Даже если я ошибся - мы обсуждали в отношении вегетерианства тоесть о смысле сказанного а не о том кто сказал. 

Моисей дал эту заповедь. Иисус потом ее подтвердил. На самом деле.

Каноническая Библия (от Матфея):
20Ибо, говорю вам, если праведность ваша не превзойдет праведности книжников и фарисеев, то вы не войдете в Царство Небесное.
21Вы слышали, что сказано древним: *не убивай*, кто же убьет, подлежит суду.
22 А Я говорю вам, что всякий, гневающийся на брата своего напрасно, подлежит суду; кто же скажет брату своему: "рака", подлежит синедриону; а кто скажет: "безумный", подлежит геенне огненной.

Тоесть Он тоже сказал  - Не убивай...

----------


## Макс_И

> Понимаете, какое дело - евангелие от ессеев не выдумка. Потому что оно не маскируется под что-то аутентичное. *Оно просто несет околесицу*, не имеющую отношение к НЗ и учению Иисуса. Сомнительной литературке я действительно не доверяю.


Так и действителньо не нужно просто нести околесицу :smilies:  =). Вы сами признаете что вы его не читали. Какой смысл спекулировать и придумывать ? если вы не знаете о чем оно. Не знаете так и скажите - я не знаю. Все =)




> , знаете, я даже не уверен, поняли ли Вы отсылку к толкованиям отцов церкви. Если нет, то посмотрите годы жизни Иоанна Златоуста и загляните в его толкование на Матфея. Он-таки признает за Иисусом слова, о которых была речь.


 Важно чтобы эти толкования не сильно отличалиьсь от изначального текста =)
иначе это уже оскорбление святого писания и представителя Бога который его дал.




> Да, кстати, chaytanya, если взять описание жизни нескольких отцов церкви, то они попадают под определение "садху". Вы пренебрежительно и оптом отозвались о них "чьи то толкования и тома спекуляций". Таким образом, Вы только что совершили то, что называют садху-нинда. Пока Вы не избавитесь от такого умонастроения, Вам будет закрыт доступ к шуддха-наме и будет только нама-абхаса.


Если кто то истолковывает слова Бога иначе чем это дает Бог или его представитель то это не садху...

----------


## romanovsky

Уважаемый  chaitanya.
*Я* считаю, что *Меня* убить невозможно, ведь *Я* не тело...
И если *Моё* тело перестанет дышать, то *Я* не умру...
Как *Вы* считаете, *Вы* когда нибудь умрёте?
*Вас* кто-нибудь сможет убить?

----------


## Макс_И

> Уважаемый chaitanya.
> Я считаю, что Меня убить невозможно, ведь Я не тело...
> И если Моё тело перестанет дышать, то Я не умру...
> Как Вы считаете, Вы когда нибудь умрёте?
> Вас кто-нибудь сможет убить?


Харе Кришна  :smilies: 

это все понятно =). Шримад Бхагаватам и Шрила Прабхупада используют слово - убить. Я думаю они понимают что душа бессмертна, а тело это одежда  :smilies: 
  Шрила Прабхупада переведя и прокомментировав Бхагавад Гиту повторил миллион раз везде где только можно - ты не тело.... ты душа...

Соответственно убить никого нельзя. Со смертью тела живое существо продолжает свое бессмертное существование =).
Просто лишившись при этом телесной оболочки. Остается только одно покрытие - тонкое тело, состоящее из ума, разума и ложного эго. Согласно Бхагавад Гите. 

Значит по смыслу когда в Шримад Бхагаватам говорится об убийстве как в цитатах что я привел выше - означает лишение живого существа физического (грубого) тела.
 И за это отправляют в ад.... 




> Я считаю, что Меня убить невозможно, ведь Я не тело...


 Так и есть. Но мы обсуждали заповедь о насилии и лишении жизни в теле другого существа =) О чем также сказано в Бхагаватам... Оно так же авторитетно как и Бхагавад Гита которая говорит о невозможности убийства =)





> И если Моё тело перестанет дышать, то Я не умру...


 Вы оставите тело...




> Как Вы считаете, Вы когда нибудь умрёте?


 Нет. Я бессмертный. :smilies: .  Слышал как то проводили параллель со словом УМЕР - якобы у славян это было У-Мары... Но это так...лирика.




> Вас кто-нибудь сможет убить?


 :good: 
 Кришна, Высший авторитет) говорит что нет =) :yahoo:  ... У вас странные вопросы =). Надеюсь это не троллинг)

----------


## romanovsky

> У вас странные вопросы =). Надеюсь это не троллинг)


Конечно нет,
но вы так горячо использовали слово "убийство" в отношении животных...
Вот я и подумал,
что вы принимаете Себя за тело,
и переживаете о том,
что и так перестанет дышать в свой срок.
Но мы отклонились от темы,
которую задала Милана,
Поэтому нужно открыть новую тему,
если есть желание обсудить вопрос использования животных на мясо,
а то получим справедливое замечание от модератора.

----------


## Михаил П.

> Нет, раз - это факт, что этот текст (евангелие от ессев) появился недавно. Как Вы думаете, куда мне Би-Би-Ти скажет идти, если я предложу опубликовать книгу о тайном учении Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху? Мол, вот книжка, которую никто никогда не видел, но я нашел и перевел. Открываем книжку - а там про раса-лилу Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху с девушками Навадвипы.


Если BBT поступит таким образом, это будет, как минимум, глупо со стороны издательства. Происхождение и история любого текста должна быть расследована, причём, доверять такие вещи стоит только незаинтересованным в результатах людям. К примеру, атеистам. И не важно как поздно и кем обнаружен текст. Не столь важно и то, о чём он рассказывает. Любая религия и философия не должна бояться реформирования в случае возникновения новых источников, более достоверных чем канонические. А отмахиваться и кричать «я всё знаю, а остальное — ересь» — это путь к истине, а консервный завод с текстами.




> Никакие "римские священники", конечно, не выбирали втайне


Я не думаю, что вам известны тайны римских священников) 




> уже евангелист Лука говорит о том, что многие начали составлять пересказы


Или тот, кому было выгодно сделать такое заявление от лица Луки, чтобы подчеркнуть отличие канона от всего, что в него не вошло




> При установлении евангельского канона церковь имела критерии: текст должен происходить от апостола или его ученика. А апостольское происхождение определялось преданием, согласием поместных церквей в авторитете и употреблении, плюс догматическим признанием - т.е. чистотой учения.


Все рассуждения о критериях снова можно свести к фразе: «как церковь сказала, так и стало». Никто с проверками потом к ним не приезжал, проверить добросовестность работы. 




> При установлении канона Е. Церковь имела определенный критерий - происхождение того или иного писания от апостола или от апостольского ученика (напр., Евангелие от Марка и Евангелие от Луки). В свою очередь апостольское происхождение Е. определялось историческим преданием, согласием Церквей в их авторитете и употреблении, а также догматическим преданием, т. е. чистотою раскрываемого в нем учения.


Иными словами: ходил слух, что есть Евангелие от Марка, Луки, Матфея и Иоанна. Церковь взяла самые удобные 4 АНОНИМНЫХ евангелия, прикинула В ГОЛОВЕ кому какое может принадлежать (что по сегодняшний день является не более лишь предположением). 

К тому же, помимо предположительного авторства 4 людей, 3 из которых не присутствовали при описываемых событиях, мы имеем не оригинал, а позднюю переработку, качество которой лежит на совести людей, вовсе не являвшихся святыми или мудрецами. Церковь и инквизицию устраивала и крестовые походы одобряла. Так что верить в благие побуждения церкви это не то же самое, что верить в искренность Иисуса и его учеников. 




> В истории канонизации 4 Евангелий не было случая, чтобы сначала церковь приняла, потом отказалась, а потом вновь вернула авторитет одному из 4 текстов.


Что как бы намекает, что подобная процедура была не нужна. Механизм работал, а истина была никому не нужна. Ладно бы хоть один текст был рассмотрен, выброшен. Но всё сделали один раз и якобы стразу начистую и со 100% попаданием в подлинные писания.





> Самый ранний, послеапостольский, период христианской письменности, свидетельствует о том, что многие авторы знали устное предание об Иисусе.


Именно поэтому «церковь столкнулась с гностическими ересями», которые, по фатку, были попыткой сохранить в письменном виде эти знания, которые церкви были не нужны. Поэтому, согласно вашим словам, эти тексты объявлялись «искажавшими учение Христа и находившимися в прямом конфликте с библейской традицией».




> Потом, признание именно 4 евангелий отмечено в раннехристианских литературных памятниках 2-3 веков. Тут имен много - Феофил Антиохийский, Афинагор, Климент Александрийский, Ориген, Иустин Философ, Ириней Лионский, Киприан Карфагенский - это только несколько.


Что говорит, что к тому времени, все неугодные тексты уже были признанны апокрифами, все современники Иисуса мертвы, устная традиция забыта, а подредактированные евангелия смело считаются подлинными.




> Апокрифические евангелия (и послания) были известны церкви давно. Известны они и сейчас, в том числе по свидетельству отцов церкви. Поэтому сказать, что подлые церковники отредактировали и выбросили апокрифы, скрыли их от людей - это просто от незнания


А кто такое утверждал? Скрыли от людей подлинники канонических. Вот их было необходимо уничтожить. Вероятно, многие апокрифы постигла та же судьба — мы не знаем. Но вместо того, чтобы жечь каждую новую бумажку, церковь пошла более простым путём — объявила их ересью. Это удобней: отвернуться от факта существования, чем пытаться его искоренить. 




> Например, апокрифические евангелия изучал Ориген (но он не входит в число отцов церкви).


Ну, собственно, а следствие его изучения? Канон как был, так и остался. Вот если бы вы сказали, что римская церковь во втором-третьем веке обнаружила какое-нибудь «евангелие от Пилата», рассмотрела его и поняла, что факты, изложенные в нём, обладают непоколебимым фактологическим фундаментом и содержат богооткровенне истины, в следствии чего был бы пересмотрен канон библии, выброшено пару евангелий, а «евангелие от Пилата» включено в «Новый завет», тогда можно было бы говорить, что да, апокрифы действительно рассматривались как потенциальные претенденты в состав книг библии. Но ведь не было таких фактов. Как решили по началу, так и осталось навсегда.




> Критика апокрифических евангелий известна у Иринея, Ипполита, Епифания Кипрского, блж. Иеронима и т.д.


Ну было бы нелепо, если бы об апокрифах писали положительные высказывания. Такой труд стал бы билетом из христиан в еретики для святого отца.




> Скажу только, что в этой связи интересно свидетельство пророка Мухаммеда - то, что он говорил о христианстве и христианах, свидетельствует о том, что он был знаком с ними по еретическим учениям.


Мухаммед знал побольше нашего. 




> В общем, формирование канона связано совсем с другими механизмами и логикой развития.


Не проследил ни одного аргумента в пользу такого утверждения.

Ярослав Семенов, вы очень любите источники. Просто привязаны к ним с педантичностью маньяка. Но знаете, чаще всего источник — это всего лишь человек, который считает что-то о чём-то. С равной степенью вы тоже можете сложить своё мнение о чём-то и называть себя источником. Вы часто отсылаете в своих рассуждениях к мнению церковных отцов или учёных, забывая, что интерес лобового учёного — это подтверждение существующих научных постулатов и создание новых, опирающихся на старые (к примеру, современная теоретическая физика столкнулась с тем, что этот подход не работает, так как имеющиеся на сегодня теории противоречат друг другу, а пересматривать их никто не собирается. Вместо этого они пытаются объяснить как та и другая теория работают обе, по средством создания третьей), такой же подход содержится и в любой религии — лишь бы догмы сохранить. Это не верно. Нужно относиться ко всему непредвзято. Вы отсылаете к исследователям, людям, якобы знающим самое нутро проблемы, забывая о том, что их мнение тоже обусловлено, часто необходимостью. Иным словами, если кто-то сказал, что в тексте нет изменений, то это ещё не значит, что это так. Равно и наоборот, если кто-то сказал, что текст правили — это не значит, что это так. 
Я исхожу из логики и здравого смысла. Если кто-то считает, что Иисус устраивал попойку на свадьбе, раздавал рыбу, ел зверей и при этом призывал к любви — это его дело. По мне это, абсурд. Кстати, говоря, о рыбе — этот символ использовался первыми христианами, чтобы обозначать себя. В раздаче рыбы прослеживается явная аллегория. В местах с вином и мясом — явная подмена понятий.
Я призываю взвешивать всё написанное в духовных писаниях, так как не существует до конца правдивых. Это явление уходит своими корнями не просто в церковь или государство, это гораздо более глубинная проблема. Есть те, кто заинтеросван в том, чтобы наши учения были исковерканы. Но это не дьявол, так как его не существует. Это человеческие проблемы. 
Касательно книги, которую вы назвали простой, будто второклассником написанной. Так истина сложной и не бывает. Сложной бывает наука, а это не синоним слова истина)) 
Кстати, мой вам совет. Берегите энергию. В ней есть божественное. Больше всего её уходит на ЧСВ. Не смотря на то, что вы человек образованный, умный, по вашим высказываниям видно, что у вас это чувство крайне раздуто и вы очень желаете это продемонстрировать. Я не со зла это говорю. И знаю, что меня не послушаете. Но хотя бы небольшой толчок дам.
*
Хочу поблагодарить участников форума за общение. Обстоятельства сложились так, что я больше сюда не вернусь.*

----------


## Светлана )

> Происхождение и история любого текста должна быть расследована, причём, доверять такие вещи стоит только незаинтересованным в результатах людям. К примеру, атеистам.


Атеисты, как правило, очень заинтересованы: политика, однако.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> Так и действителньо не нужно просто нести околесицу =). Вы сами признаете что вы его не читали. Какой смысл спекулировать и придумывать ? если вы не знаете о чем оно. Не знаете так и скажите - я не знаю. Все =)


Да Вы просто тролль, как я вижу.
Я прочитал и мне хватило. Евангелие от ессеев к апостольскому учению не имеет никакого отношения. Более того, это вовсе поздняя любительская поделка. Серьезного академического интереса этот текст не имеет. Если он интересен Вам, то он просто интересен Вам. Судить по нему о чистоте учения канонических книг НЗ - это все равно, что судить о чистоте учения гаудия-вайшнавских ачарьев по более поздним текстам сахаджиев. Ваше вИдение открыто максимально. Мое - максимально сужено до догматического учения. Путь к шуддха-наме для Вас будет закрыт, пока Вы не освободитесь от своего оскорбительного умонастроения.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> *
> Хочу поблагодарить участников форума за общение. Обстоятельства сложились так, что я больше сюда не вернусь.*


Да скатертью дорога. А то советов даете, что не унести.
Я не осилил такой большой текст. Зря писали только.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> Атеисты, как правило, очень заинтересованы: политика, однако.


Светлана), у Вас что ни слово - в точку. Снова и снова на этом форуме женщина дает гораздо более взвешенный и разумный ответ, чем мужчины. Это так Бог через Вас обламывает ложное эго и мужское мачизмо?

----------


## Светлана )

Это Мама Дурга. Она шлифует материальные эги всех живых существ, кто не слушается наставлений Бога-Отца.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

Готов вопрошать у Вас, каковы наставления Бога-Отца. :dandavat:

----------


## Светлана )

Это Вы Маму Дургу через сайт спрашиваете? Только обязательно расскажите потом, что Она ответит  :namaste: !

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

Маму через Вас.
К Богине я бы избрал местоимение "ты".

----------


## Светлана )

Парвати сказала: "Мой дорогой муж, Ты знаешь все трансцендентные истины. По Твоей милости я услышала о Верховной Личности Бога, Господе Кришне. О, Господь, теперь я желаю узнать от Тебя о славе "Шримад Бхагавад-Гиты", которую рассказал Господь Кришна, слушая которую человек развивает в себе преданное служение Господу Кришне." 

Господь Шива ответил: "Я вечно поклоняюсь Тому, у кого тело цвета темного дождевого облака, кого носит царь всех птиц Гаруда, и кто возлежит на Ананта-Шеше, тысячеголовом змее, - Господу Вишну, чья слава не имеет предела." 

Моя дорогая Парвати, однажды Господь Вишну, убив демона Муру, мирно отдыхал на Ананта-Шеше, и тогда Шри Лакшми, которая дарит удачу всей вселенной, с уважением поинтересовалась у Него: 

"Бхагаван, Ты управляешь всем мирозданием и поддерживаешь его, однако в этом океане молока спишь таким недовольным. Почему?" 

Господь Вишну сказал: "Дорогая Лакшми, Я не сплю. Я наблюдаю, как удивительно работает моя энергия. Благодаря Моей удивительной энергии, с помощью которой Я управляю, оставаясь отделенным от нее, великие преданные и йоги, вспоминая о Моих божественных проявлениях, получают освобождение из круговорота рождений и смертей и достигают Моей трансцендентной природы, которая вечна и свободна от любой двойственности." 

Лакшми сказала: "О Ты, кто всем управляет! Ты цель медитации великих йогов. Ничто не может свершиться без Тебя. Тем не менее Ты инидивидуален. Ты причина создания, поддержания и разрушения материальной вселенной. Пожалуйста, расскажи мне, как действуют Твои удивительные энергии, которые настолько привлекательны, что Ты Сам, лежа здесь, созерцаешь их." 

"Дорогая Лакшми, действие Моих многочисленных энергий, а также то, как освободиться от оков рождения и смерти и достичь Моей вечной Природы, может осознать лишь человек с чистым умом, склонный оказывать Мне служение. Это трансцендентное знание полностью объясняется в "Шримад Бхагавад-Гите". 

Гита-Махатмья.

----------


## Джон

Вспомнил: Амбариши Прабху - богатый человек, но кто осмелиться сказать что он не попадет к Кришне?) Он возглавляет строительство Ведического Планетария в Маяпуре, уже вложил колоссальные деньги в это дело.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

Джон, Вы прочитайте мой ответ. Если сомневаетесь, то можете заняться исследованиями и убедитесь, что он дан в полноте толковательной традиции отцов церкви.

Амбариша прабху: Если Вы считаете, что руководство строительством и вложение денег (кстати, Вы не в курсе, как он это делает?) является пропуском в духовный мир, то вынужден огорчить Вас - учение гаудия-вайшнавов такую возможность исключает.

Не деньги и не отсутствие денег являются препятствием для вступления в царствие божие.

----------


## Джон

Я этого и не говорил  - просто хотел сказать что есть и богатые люди которым путь туда не заказан.

----------


## romanovsky

> ...являются препятствием для вступления в царствие божие.


Ярослав,
что такое ...царствие божие...
опишите,
хотя бы вкратце.
Да,
Библию для детей я уже прочитал...

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

Не раньше,
чем вы
... измените свою манеру...
писать на
этом форуме.
Да,
литературы по этому вопросу столько...

----------


## romanovsky

> ...литературы по этому вопросу столько...


Полностью с вами согласен,
литературы - море,
и почти каждая секта
имеет своё представление
о том,
что такое ...царствие божие...,
и на мой взгляд,
эти представления
похожи на наш мир,
*только слегка модернизированный*
в сторону всеобщей справедливости.

По сути я попросил вас
описать *ваше представление*
о ...царствии божии...,
у меня такого представления нет.

*А за ...Библию для детей...
прошу извинения.*

Описания свидетелей Иеговы, адвентистов и прочих...
уж _очень похожи на описания для детей_,
вот я и пошутил...
Ещё раз извиняюсь...

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> Описания свидетелей Иеговы, адвентистов и прочих...
> уж _очень похожи на описания для детей_,
> вот я и пошутил...


Потому что у них нет ни апостольской преемственности, ни развитого богословия. Вот определение ЦБ:



> Царство Божие есть состояние человеческого естества, обновленного Божественной благодатью, есть воцарение Иисуса Христа в человеческом уме и сердце действием Святого Духа.

----------


## romanovsky

> Царство Божие есть состояние человеческого естества, обновленного Божественной благодатью, есть воцарение Иисуса Христа в человеческом уме и сердце действием Святого Духа.


Ну так это в Гите описывается термином
* брахма-бхута*=ставший Брахманом

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

Святой Дух = Брахман? Как?

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

Стало интересно: кто из форумчан считает, что Святой Дух в христианской триадологии равнозначен Брахману в троице Брахман-Параматма-Бхагаван. Какие есть мнения?
Спасибо.

----------


## romanovsky

> Святой Дух = Брахман? Как?





> Царство Божие есть состояние человеческого естества, обновленного Божественной благодатью, есть воцарение Иисуса Христа в человеческом уме и сердце действием Святого Духа.


Из этого, приведённого вами, отрывка явствует, 
что ...царство божие... - 
это не что-то, 
являющееся наградой после оставления тела, 
а состояние сознания, 
позволяющее по-другому смотреть на окружающее, 
и принимать наш мир,
 до обретения этого состояния кажущийся не совершенным, 
как ...царство божие...

Состояние сознания брахма-бхута, 
наступает ещё до оставления этого тела, 
и описывается в Гите 
как новое отношение к воспринимаемой действительности.
Вот я и сделал вывод, 
что и индуисты и христиане 
под царством божиим понимают одно и то же - 
измененное состояние сознания.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> Вот я и сделал вывод, 
> что и индуисты и христиане 
> под царством божиим понимают одно и то же - 
> измененное состояние сознания.


Думаю, что и вайшнавы, и христиане с Вами не согласятся. Во всяком случае, христиане точно. Потому что если дух в теле согласно 2 главы Бхагавад-гиты нетварен, то человеческая душа согласно 1 и 2 главам книги Бытие - тварная. И измененное состояние сознания тварной души не может быть тем состоянием человеческого бытия, которое изменено действием Святого Духа. 

Далее, в "вайшнавской триадалогии" недвойственный абсолют познается как Брахман, Параматма и Бхагаван. Но вайшнав сразу сделает уточнение, что Брахман - это безличный аспект Божества. А Святой Дух в христианской триадалогии не аспект и не безличный. И тогда это основание для того, чтобы их не приравнивать.

----------


## romanovsky

> Думаю, что и вайшнавы, и христиане с Вами не согласятся.


Полностью с вами согласен,
вот и читаю санскритские тексты *в оригинале,*
а христианство меня перестало интересовать
лет эдак десять тому назад.

Нет оригиналов,
да и обработанной грамматики арамейского
и древне-еврейского нет.

Интересно, на каком языке были записаны
"скрижали завета"?
Мне кажется,
что на древне-египетском.

Кажется потому,
что их и в помине не было и нет.

----------


## Юра Ярёменко

Чтобы быть богатым, и войти в царствие Божье, нужно быть очень отрешённым и не перевязанным к своему богатству и положению. И использовать его (богатство) в служении Богу.

----------

